# Sticky  All New Posters, post here first-- Laker survey



## Jamel Irief

How about answering the Q's in *bold* so that we can get to know each other.

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
October of 1992, I was 12.
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Magic was making his FIRST comeback from HIV and everyone was making a big deal about it. I watched the preseason games he played in and soon I began to watch games even after he re-retired. I went to my local library and got a couple of Laker history books and read up on Mikan, Baylor, West, Wilt, Kareem and Magic. Soon I became hooked to Vlade, Sedale and the rest of the Lakers.
*Favorite current Laker?*
Robert Horry. When he first got here he could run, block shots and dunk. Now I just love watching him shoot his 3 pointers that seem to take minutes to reach the rim. He never stops moving on offense either, always cutting. Whatever the Lakers need he brings.
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Mark Madsen. Stop missing lay-ups and try dunking.
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Greg Foster. I hated Kupchak for bringing throat slash in. That would be like signing Pippen after his contract is up.
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Nick Van Exel. I just liked the passion he showed on the court. His lower the roof gestures on the road, his uppercuts after nailing a 3 at home. I really wish Kobe would be more cocky and start doing stuff like this. Nick was a fearless player.
*Best all-time Laker?*
Has to be Jerry West for his contributions as player, coach and GM.
Favorite Laker coach of all-time?
Phil. I love how smug he is. It's nice having a coach that can talk trash to other teams.
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Del Harris. Almost ruined the Lakers. If Phil didn't come along Shaq would probably would of opted out of his contract after 2000.
Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)
Chick, no question about it.
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Nick and JR Rider.
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Foster and Rodman.
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Kobe's alleyoop to Shaq against the Blazers. That's when it sunk in that the Lakers will win a title.
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Day Nick was traded for Lue and Battie.


----------



## Ron

*Re: Laker survey*

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
1967, when I was 9.
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
They were the local team who I could catch nightly on the radio.
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe Bryant. This guy will eventually be known as the best player in the history of the game.
*Least favorite current Laker?*
I don't have an opinion one way or the other.
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Can't really think of the guy's name, last name was Scott, and he played in the '70s (not Byron).
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Jerry West! The original Mr. Clutch.
*Best all-time Laker?*
Jerry West again, for all the reasons enumerated above by Jemel.
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Bill Sharman...coached the 1971-72 team to it's first L.A. title.
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Randy Pfund. This guy didn't have a clue.
*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
Neither...get Kevin Harland. He's great! "Right Between The Eyes" :laugh:
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
J.R. Rider.
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Rodman.
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
(Tie) (1) Jerry West's 55 foot shot against the Knicks in 1970. (2) Lakers' first title in 1972, after suffering as a kid title defeats in 1968, 1969, and 1970.
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Losing to Boston in 1969 game 7. Heartbreak!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

1. '95, I'm only 13 after all
2. They were the local team, and Chick and Stu are great
3. I have 2 current favorite Lakers: of course, Shaq and Kobe
4. Least favorite: Medvedenko
5. Least favorite of all-time: still Medvedenko
6. All-time favorite: Magic
7. Favorite coach: Phil, he is strange and knows how to win
8. Least favorite: Del Harris, he coudn't coach a team of ants
9. Obviously Chick, he's the best ever, he's almost 90, and is still hilarious!
10. Not enough chances: JR Rider, Nick Van Exel
11. Too many chances: Rodman, good player, but far too many chances
12. Best moments: 1) Kobe to Shaq alley oop in 2000 WCF 2) Shaq dominates OT in Sac-town in 2002 WCF 3) Horry nails 3 against Sac to tie series at 2-2 in 2002 WCF 4) Shaq and Kobe finally hug after 2001 Finals
13. Worst moments: 1) losing to Chicago 2 times this year 2) getting swept by Utah twice 3) Kobe airballing 3 threes in '97
4) getting swept by San Antonio


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

..


----------



## Jamel Irief

I'm bumping this for all the great Laker fans we added to re-introduce themselves.


----------



## JGKoblenz

*Re: Laker survey*

Nice! I will answer the Qs!

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
During the first Bulls 3peat.
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
My dad and my brother started to cheer for the Bulls. They were wining, they had MJ, but I don't know why I got passionate for the Lakers!
*Favorite current Laker?*
Shaq. I just love the way he plays. I am serious about this. I don't think it's ugly at all.
*Least favorite current Laker?*
I just like everyone!
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Same here!
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Kareen and his sky hook!
*Best all-time Laker?*
Jerry West
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Phil, the zen master!!!
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Del Harris
*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
Chick! He was the best!
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Glen Rice
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Rodman
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Robert Horry conect a 3 to the victory against Sac. 2002 WCF
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Getting swept by Utah twice!


----------



## JYD

1. November 1996, When I first watched Kobe play.
2. Kobe Bryant
3. Kobe Bryant
4. Slava Medvedenko, does not pass enough.
5. Elden Campbell, Shaq and Campbell couldn't co-exist.
6. Kobe Bryant
7. Magic Johnson, eventually will be Kobe or Shaq.
8. Phil Jackson, he wins
9. Del Harris, reminds me of my old orthodonist.
10. Chick, no question
11. John Celestand, 2nd round pick in 99'.
12. Travis Knight, Tonie Battie for Knight? Come on!
13. Horry 3 or Kobe to Shaq, both in WCF during the run
14. Shaq deciding to get surgery in Sept. instead of July


----------



## jazzy1

1. Became a fan back in 1975, while visiting family in LA 1st NBA game I attended fell in love then, am related to a Laker from those days. won't say who not very popular to say. 

2.family, just loved the energy in the forum they were my west coast team, the bullets where I'm from my east coast team.Hey I was a kid. 

3. Kobe's my favorite, good kid, great work ethic, and ability, plus mad balls to shoot them airballs became his fan that day. 

4.Devean George gets on my damn nerves has ability but no feel for the game, makes dumb plays all the time. 

5.Mychal Thompson used to mess of magic's no looks constantly missing layups. 

6.Magic ,nobody better not ever never ever say anything bad about Magic or they gonna have me on their ***. 

7. Magic with Kobe gaining slowly. 

8. Pat Riley- looked good while kicking that butt, was the Laker Hey day for me. 

9. Chick come on 

10. Adrian Branch from my area rode the pine for years in the 80's was all american at UMD could play but Riles kept the bench tight. 

11.Devean George get him outta here. 

12. Was Magic's hook against the Celts, Now Horry's 3 to beat the Kings wow was that great, still can remeber how happy I was, right there showed me we were gonna win it all again. 

13. The MEMORIAL DAY MASSACRE never was as frustrated as that and felt like there was no hope after that whipping in 87.


----------



## Lope31

*Re: Laker survey*

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
I really started liking them the year after the Spurs won, I am a big fan of Kobe, so when I got the internet I started following him and his team more and more

*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
I love Kobe Bryant, he has been my favourite since I opened up my first pack of UD3 cards and saw his RC

*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe Bryant

*Least favorite current Laker?*
Shaquille O'Neal for dissing Kobe as much as he does

*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
I dunno

*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Kobe Bryant

*Best all-time Laker?*
Shaquille O'Neal

*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Del Harris

*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
JR Rider. Rodman

*Laker that got too many chances?*
Foster

*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Kobe's alleyoop to Shaq against the Blazers. That's when it sunk in that the Lakers will win a title. _exactly what i was thinking_

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Right now, being 2-6 [/QUOTE]


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

*Re: Re: Laker survey*



> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> *Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
> Glen Rice


I have to agree with JGKoblenz and some others who feel Rice got kindof shafted.... As soon as they traded him I kind of started rooting for the opposing teams.... he was so much a part of bringing that winning tradition back, and then gone.


----------



## sylaw

When did you become a Laker fan?
Probably around 1990 or 1991

Why did you become a Laker fan?
Living in Southern California usually means having most of the Lakers games televised. I kind of grew up watching them.

Favorite current Laker?
Shaq. 

Least favorite current Laker?
George and Pargo

Least favorite Laker of all-time?
Glen Rice

Favorite all-time Laker?
Shaq

Best all-time Laker?
Shaq and Jerry West

Favorite Laker coach of all-time?
Don't have one.

Least favorite coach of all-time?
Del Harris

Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)
Chick Hearns of course. 

Laker that didn't get enough chances?
Can't think of one.

Laker that got too many chances?
Dennis Rodman 

Best moment as a Laker fan?
All three of the NBA championships.

Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?
Anytime they get knocked out of the playoffs.


----------



## IV

*Re: Laker survey*

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
When Dennis Rodman joined the team
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
I was and am a big Dennis Rodman fan. When he joined the team, I became a fan. Once Dennis left the team and Kobe started to emerged he became my new favorite player
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe Bryant. He's got the best all around game, I've seen in years.
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Samaki Walker. Too inconsistent. He doesn't seem to play within the offense and he's just out of control on the court at times
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
?????
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Kobe or Magic. I love to watch floor generals at work.
*Best all-time Laker?*
Magic
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Phil Jackson. He's as cool as ice. The greatest of all time!
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Del Harris or Kurt Rambis. Dell was terrible with the team and Kurt just didnt have what it takes to be a head coach. But I'm glad he found a place as an assistant. I loved him as a player.
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Rodman, if he was there when Phil came into town. Things would have worked themselves out.
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Samaki, please replace him soon
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Kobe's alleyoop to Shaq against the Blazers. That's when it sunk in that the Lakers will win a title or When Horry dropped the bomb on the Kings. I can't tell. 
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
When they traded Dennis![/QUOTE]


----------



## Jamel Irief

I should point out that the Sunderland or Chick question was asked before Chick left us. 

No point in answering it now.


----------



## beautifulkobe

1.became a laker fan in 2001
2.Kobe Bryant and partly Shaq
3.Kobe Bryant-I feel like Im watching a legend in the making.Every year he adds to his legacy.Its a privallege to watch someone so young and be this amazing.
4.Fisher(one of many reasons: he never passes to kobe) and Walker.
5.I never got to see magic play so Ill say kobe again.
6.Magic obviously.One day kobe will be the greatest though!
7.Phil Jackson
8.Del harris
9.I dont know
10.Walker.I hate him.
11.Kobes clutch performances in 2000 againt phoenix,and indiana game 4.Wow that was the day kobe arrived!Horrys clutch 3 against sac,kobes clutch perfromances against san antonio etc.Kobes 47 shot performance so exciting to watch! 
12.when they lost game 5 against sac in the wcfs.That almost killed me, and losing right now 2-6.


----------



## <<<D>>>

When did you become a Laker fan?
Back in 95 (first Laker Game ever) from there on, My pride and support just grew and grew, never changed a single bit.

Why did you become a Laker fan?
I grew up watching them play...right into it. My family and friends have always been Laker Die Hards, It Runs in my family line you know....hehehe!!

Favorite current Laker(s)?
Kobe & Shaq

Least favorite current Laker?
Samaki Walker. He's weak and inconsistent. He doesn't play with enough heart and desire. A good example of a Hitch hiker picked up for the free ride.

Favorite all-time Laker(s)?
Shaq & Kobe

Best all-time Laker(s)?
Magic, Kobe & Shaq

Favorite Laker coach of all-time?
JAX - Cool, Calm & Collective, Master Motivator, Best coach ever

Least favorite coach of all-time?
Del Harris and his silver hair - He had a deep and talented Laker team to work with and mold. He couldn't figure out the puzzle, even if it was already falling into it's place. His System was the worse 
"OK EVERYONE, LET'S DUMP IT INTO SHAQ AND LETS ALL WATCH BEHIND THE 3-POINT LINE"......OK!!

Laker that got too many chances?
Samaki, It's time to dump the old hiker back on the road side.

Best moment as a Laker fan?
The past 3 entire championship seasons

Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?
When they traded Eddie Jones for Glen Rice  :upset:


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?
> When they traded Eddie Jones for Glen Rice  :upset:


Why? 
With Jones you wouldn't have won, Kobe wouldn't have developed the way he did and Jones would have demanded way too much bling bling.
Rice IMO got shafted, the lakers wouldn't have won that year without him, Kobe wasn't ready.


----------



## <<<D>>>

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> Why?
> With Jones you wouldn't have won, Kobe wouldn't have developed the way he did and Jones would have demanded way too much bling bling.
> Rice IMO got shafted, the lakers wouldn't have won that year without him, Kobe wasn't ready.


I know....I Know, 
EJ was just one of my favorites back then


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> I know....I Know,
> EJ was just one of my favorites back then


I hear ya, EJ is a likeable guy.:yes: :wbanana:


----------



## JerryWest

when did I become a laker fan?
around 87, my dad and relatives always watched LA guys as we lived in LA

Fav Laker current
Kobe, followed by horry

Fav Laker all time
Jerry West

least fav current laker
samaki walker

least fav laker ever
divac


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Laker survey*

Bump for all the new guys!


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Laker survey*

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
The year that kobe got drafted
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Because im from LA and i loved them from the start but when kobe got drafted i really started to follow them
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe 
*Least favorite current Laker?*
MAD DOG
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Greg Foster. 
Favorite all-time Laker?
Nick Van Exel.....Had his road and home jersey
*Best all-time Laker?*
Jerry West....Hes the logo of the NBA for crying out loud
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Del Harris. Almost ruined the Lakers. If Phil didn't come along Shaq would probably would of opted out of his contract after 2000.
*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
Chick, no question about it.
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
JR Rider...i liked him
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Foster and Rodman.
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Horry's 3 against the Kings
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
beleve it or not..trading payton


----------



## shobe42

*Re: Laker survey*

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
A full fledged fan... Summer of 99
But i've been a lower level fan all of my basketball life

*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
I always have been a fan of LA Teams, but the Bulls were my heart all along (i was born & raised in Chicago)... when the Bulls had there ugly dismantling I was an appauled and angry fan who watched more of the Lakes during the lockout... when Phil Jackson came I became a huge fan figuring the best way to f*ck the Bulls was for PJ to win more titles in LA... i probly would have liked any team, but LA was the perfect fit for me... came to LA a couple yrs later and the rest is history...

*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe. I'm not gonna sh-t on my boy just cuz the rest of planet earth is

*Least favorite current Laker?*
lemme see... maybe... Brian cooke.... his only contribution is a good, but tugly 3 point shot that is on like 1 out of every 5 or 6 games... no defense, no movement, just an inconsitent 3... the theme of this years lakers lieas in the soul of Brian Cooke

*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Glenn Rice... how many ways can you say rotten apple?

*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Kobe... i love his desire and competitiveness... i miss MJ... and Kobe is the only one that can occasionaly bring back the memories

*Best all-time Laker?*
Magic Johnson... though Kareem is probly the best, and Shaq is probably more dominant, and jerry west is the nba logo... when i think Lakers, i think Magic (plus he did win 5 titles).

*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
frank Hamblen... coached one of the worst all time Laker teams... during the worst part of the season... provided no spark or enthusiasm to a team that needed both badly...

*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
Sunderland... let Chick rest in peace

*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Scottie Pippen... he never even got a chance, so i guess he never really was a Laker... but Phil always wanted him... he almost cost us our 2000 title and i think he could have really helped win more later

*Laker that got too many chances?*
Deavon George
.
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Kobe's alleyoop to Shaq against the Blazers. ya really thought that coulda helped em wit there issues

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
the loss to Detroit last year... we had overcome so much... triumphed when no one thought we could and then crashed and burned so quick...


----------



## Pinball

*Re: Laker survey*

I can't believe I never saw this.

*When did you become a Laker fan?*

Around the age of 7 during the late 80's. That is when I started following sports in general. 

*Why did you become a Laker fan?*

I loved the uniforms and the color of the court at the Forum. It's weird but all of my favorite sports teams have yellow/golden colors in their uniforms. I also loved the players. Magic was an idol for most fans but I also loved Scott and Cooper. I always hated Rambis and Thompson, though. Rambis was just weird looking and I always confused Thompson with Magic because of his blue knee pads. 

*Favorite current Laker?*

Kobe Bryant. Before him it was Eddie Jones. Before EJ it was NVE. I guess I'm biased towards guards.

*Least favorite current Laker?*

Slava Medvedenko. What a scrub. The guy does nothing right. He's also a blackhole on offense. The ball never comes back out after it goes to him. 

*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*

Kurt Rambis. At least he can pass for a human being now.

*Favorite all-time Laker?*

Michael Cooper. I just loved his game.

*Best all-time Laker?*

Historically, it's Wilt. He only played for the Lakers for a few years, though. Kareem didn't start with the organization but he won with us and played for us for much of his career so he's up there. Same with Shaq although he didn't last in LA for quite as long. West had the best career if you're talking about what he accomplished as a player and GM. However, in the end, I have to go with Magic. He was drafted by us and played his entire career in LA, winning 5 rings along the way. He's the greatest Laker of all time in my eyes. 

*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*

Pat Riley. I loved the success and the slicked hair. He personified everything I knew and read about LA.

*Least favorite coach of all-time?*

Randy Pfund. What a scrub he was. I expected to lose with him coaching the team.

*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*

Chick. I don't like Sunderland and Lantz at all.

*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*

Ruben Patterson. I thought we got rid of him too quickly. I thought he could be an excellent defender and energizer for this team off the bench. 

*Laker that got too many chances?*

Definately Slava right now. He's been here for 5 years now. I can honestly say that he hasn't developed worth a damn in those 5 years.

*Best moment as a Laker fan?*

Winning it all in 2000. I didn't remember the late 80's all that well. When I really started getting into it, the Pistons became the team to beat. The 91' loss to Chicago was also heartbreaking. 00' was sweet because we overcame the mediocrity of the early 90's and the heartbreaks of the mid-late 90's.

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*

When Detroit swept us in 89'. I cried after game 4. To make matters worse, my sister was a Pistons fans so she rubbed it in pretty good. The Utah sweep in 98' was also heartbreaking. I thought we'd be able to take them that year. Last year's loss to Detroit hurt but it doesn't compare to the other two.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Laker survey*

B]When did you become a Laker fan?[/B]

1985. Lakers-Celtics finals.

*Why did you become a Laker fan?*

Earvin "Magic" Johnson.

*Favorite current Laker?*

Kobe 

*Least favorite current Laker?*

Lamar Odom

*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*

Dennis Rodman

*Favorite all-time Laker?*

Magic and West

*Best all-time Laker?*

Magic. The GOAT.

*Least favorite coach of all-time?*

Mike Dunleavy.

*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*

Chick, no question about it.

*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*

Undecided

*Laker that got too many chances?*

Vlade Divac.

*Best moment as a Laker fan?*

High-fiving Mr. Earvin Johnson.

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*

Trading Shaq.


----------



## Ghiman

*Re: Laker survey*

Maybe a mod can put this as a sticky so we dont have to dig it up??

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
Back in the early 80's when Norm Nixon used to play
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
I was raised in Los Angeles...nuff said
*Favorite current Laker?*
Caron Butler & Kobe
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Slava
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Samalki Walker
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Magic
*Best all-time Laker?*
The Logo: Jerry West
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Del Harris 
*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
Chickie Baby!
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
MP3 Mike Penberthy.
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Samalki Walker
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
The Laker comeback against the Trailblazers in the 2000 season when Kobe Alley-ooped to Shaq for the dunk!
The Robert Horry last second shot against the Kings. 
and of course..the 0.4 second shot. 
*Least favorite moments as a Laker fan?*
When Shaq got traded, Kobe got busted for adultry, and when Magic got HIV


----------



## Locke

*Re: Laker survey*

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
1993.

*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Because they're my hometown team.

*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe Bryant.

*Least favorite current Laker?*
Chucky Atkins.

*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Mark Madsen.

*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Kobe Bryant.

*Best all-time Laker?*
Jerry West. He's still Mr. Laker to me.

*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Pat Riley.

*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Frank Hamblen.

*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
Chick. R.I.P.

*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Jannero Pargo.

*Laker that got too many chances?*
Devean George.

*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Robert Horry's game-winning 3-pointer over Sacto in game 4 of the 2002 WCF.

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Losing to San Antonio in the 2nd round in 2003 and watching the 3peat go down the drain. It was the beginning of the end.


----------



## cmd34

*Re: Laker survey*

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
early 80's. I was a Dallas Cowboys fan since I was 5 but when I turned like 9 or 10 I started playing and watching basketball.

*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Turned on the TV and was introduced to Showtime.

*Favorite current Laker?*
Tie. Kobe and this year's lottery pick.

*Least favorite current Laker?*
Mitch Kupchak. As far as players, Chucky Atkins.

*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
David Rivers. He was garbage.

*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Although I think Magic is 1 of the top 2 players of all time..my first favorite player ever was James Worthy.

*Best all-time Laker?*
Magic.

*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Rudy T. Quitter.

*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Kareem Rush.

*Laker that got too many chances?*
Mitch Kupchak. Player wise, Mark Madsen.

*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Lakers came back to beat Portland in the Conference Finals. I've never been more proud to be a Laker fan than the moment Kobe lobbed that alley oop to Shaq, Shaq reached way back to get it, and threw it down.

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
This whole year.


----------



## Lakerman33

*Re: Laker survey*

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
As long as I can Remember, My dad always watched i was raised a laker
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
I was raised a laker
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe, Caron
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Tierrble Clown
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Greg Foster and travis night
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Nick Van Exel, Shaq, Magic, worthy, all the showtime era, I love all my lakers that have contributed to our squad 
*Best all-time Laker?*
Jerry west,magic, #33, baylor
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Phil, Riley, Rambis
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Del Harris
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
JR Rider mitch richmond
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Rodman.
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Kobe's alleyoop to Shaq against the Blazers. That's when it sunk in that the Lakers will win a title.
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
When Horrys shot rimmed out vs the spurs, loosing to detriot


----------



## LakerLunatic

*Re: Laker survey*

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
In 1997, when my dad told me "this kid Kobe, is going to be insane, just watch"
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
What can i say, I love L.A
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe Bryant
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Tony Bobbit
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Jamal Sampson
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Kobe Bryant
*Best all-time Laker?*
Magic Johnson
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Phil Jackson
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Frank
*Laker that didn't get enough chances*?
Kareem Rush
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Samaki Walker
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
When they beat the kings in 7, and Horry's 3.
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Losing to the pistons was devastating, i dont even like talking about it.


----------



## BallStateCards

*Re: Laker survey*

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
Not really sure, but it was around when Shaq came. Just always rooted for them, I guess.
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
My dad was a Celtics fan. Shaq coming only made me more of a fan.
*Favorite current Laker?*
I kind of have to say Kobe here because there isn't a whole lot of people left that I actually care for. I've been a Caron Butler fan since he was at UConn, so he could also count. Oh! I'll go with Brian Shaw! I think he has a job out there somewhere. 
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Tierre Clown. Watching him play could cause an ulcer.
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Dennis Rodman. Do I need to say much more than that?
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Derek Fisher. Not exactly sure why, but he always seemed to be the make or break guy for those championship teams. He played a much more than vital part on that dynasty team.
*Best all-time Laker?*
Jerry West. Made Lakers into what it is now. Besides, the the freaking logo!
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Phil Jackson, but only because I've only seen him coach in real life. I prefer to forget Kurt Rambis and Frank Hamblen...
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
I don't know.
*Sunderland or Chick?*
Is this really a question?
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Not sure.
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Rodman.
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Kobe sinking the Pacers after Shaq fouled out.
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
2004 NBA Finals


----------



## BallStateCards

*Re: Laker survey*



Lakerman33 said:


> *Best all-time Laker?*
> Jerry west,magic, #33, baylor


Elgin has done as much as anyone else to help form the Lakers franchise. Especially in recent years... :biggrin:


----------



## Jamel Irief

When Sunderland took over the play-by-play while Chick was recovering from hip surgery in 02 some people actually thought he should permently replace him since Chick really started to slip with names and other things towards the end. I never agreed of course. But anyways the question is moot of course now. 

Here are some of my updated answers.

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
Same answer as before
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Same answer
*Favorite current Laker?*
Was- Robert Horry
Now- Lamar Odom. He's been a top 5 favorite NBA player of mine since he entered with the Clippers. I'm amazed by his pure talent level. 
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Was- Mark Madsen
Now- Chucky Atkins. Epitome of a player who doesn't understand his limitations, and seemingly doesn't put any effort into playing off the ball or defense, so he only really cares when the basketball is in his hands. I've soured on Kobe due to his recent actions, but his sheer ability will always prevent him from being my most hated Laker.
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Same answer.
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Same answer.
*Best all-time Laker?*
Was- Jerry West
Now- Chick players, gm, coaches, come and go. Great play-by-play guys last forever. He brought just as much entertainment as some of the players did. I'll never forget being a little kid, sitting by the radio every early October waiting for his voice to come in and announce the first preseason games from Haiwaii (they weren't always televised). His voice was just soothing.
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Same answer
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Was- Del Harris
Now- Frank Hamblem. This guy has done nothing to complain since he's been hired and seemingly hates his job. I'm tired of his sour comments to the media when he himself has the polar opposite record with the team than his predecessor (Rudy).
*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
Was- Chick.
Now- Read the question guys. Chick isn't any good at play by play now. 
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Same answer
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Same answer
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Same answer
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Was- Day Nick was traded
Now- Day Shaq was traded. I was hella pissed when they traded Nick. I called the Loose Cannons, I called Stu Lantz old radio show on 570 AM and I wrote letters to the LA Times. But trading Shaq was 10X worse because of what he brought to this franchise and city. It made me turn on Buss which I thought would never happen. Hell Dr. Buss gave my little sister 3RD ROW seats for a game against the Blazers 4 years ago. I saw him in a restaraunt down in Encinitas this summer and felt like saying something.


----------



## Cap

*Re: Laker survey*

*When did you become a Laker fan?*

- Can't exactly remember, but I think I officially became one in 84 (for no particular reason). 

*Why did you become a Laker fan?*

- Family influence, peer influence, Los Angeles native.

*Favorite current Laker?*

- Kobe Bryant. Caron's a close second. 

*Least favorite current Laker?*

- Chucky Atkins. Needs no explanation. 

*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*

- Shaq. 

*Favorite all-time Laker?*

Magic. Too young to know West as a player. 

*Best all-time Laker?*

- Best, as in most impact on the floor, would have to be between Jabbar and Shaq, with Magic close behind. Too close to call IMO. 

*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*

Riley. 

*Least favorite coach of all-time?*

Magic (he shouldn't have coached). 

*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*

- Since the heart of all great play-by-play died with Chick, I'd have to say that guy who does the Sonics' play-by-play. Forget his name. 

*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*

Don't really recall any Laker that didn't at the moment. 

*Laker that got too many chances?*

- Rodman.

*Best moment as a Laker fan?*

1985 NBA Finals victory in Boston. 2000 WCF Game 7 comeback win.

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*

1991 - Magic retires due to HIV. 
1999- Eddie Jones traded. 
2002 - Chick Hearn dies and I weep. 
2004 - Shaquille O'Neal traded, ending the dynasty.


----------



## BBB

*Re: Laker survey*

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
2000, after the Lakers went on to defeat Pacers in the finals. 

*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Just started following basketball then, and it's easy to be a fan when the team's winning. But I'm gonna still be around when we're down. 

*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe Bryant

*Least favorite current Laker?*
Chucky Atkins

*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Gary Payton

*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Kobe, with Magic at a close 2nd.

*Best all-time Laker?*
Probably Magic. 

*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Pat Riley 

*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Frank Hamblen

*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
Chick.

*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Undecided.

*Laker that got too many chances?*
Samaki Walker

*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Our 15-1 postseason run. 
Horry's 3 vs Kings. 

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
The loss to Pistons last year. Especially after all the drama that had occurred, and the fact that we were billed one of the best teams ever with our 4 future HOFers, just made it so much more painful to watch us go down. The official end to the dynasty.


----------



## compsciguy78

*Re: Laker survey*

When did you become a Laker fan?
I came out of the womb with a JAmes Worthy jersey and matching goggles.

Why did you become a Laker fan?
They were the home team. It also helped that they were very good.

Favorite current Laker?
Chucky Atkins...this goes to show how bad this new Laker team is.

Least favorite current Laker?
Odom

Least favorite Laker of all-time?
Gary Payton

Favorite all-time Laker?
James Worthy

Best all-time Laker?
Magic

Favorite Laker coach of all-time?
Pat Riley 

Least favorite coach of all-time?
Del Harris

Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)
Chick. Also get rid of Stu why your at it. Stu Lance has become lame.

Laker that didn't get enough chances?
Shaq

Laker that got too many chances?
Kobe

Best moment as a Laker fan?
Our 15-1 postseason run. 
Horry's 3 vs Kings. 
Those two were very good. I just remember the 2nd year we won out of the 3peat and how during the playoffs everything clicked. It was magical.

Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?
Magic announcing he has HIV


----------



## Shady*

*Re: Laker survey*

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
Somewhere around 2000

*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
It was the most exciting team at the time, the thing that really made it solid was all the buzzer beater games like Fisher in 0.4 seconds or game 2 of the 2004 finals when kobe hit that three.

*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe Bryant

*Least favorite current Laker?*
Chucky Atkins

*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
I really don't know, but I don't like Gary Payton....

*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Kobe, then Magic, then Jerry West then Wilt the Stilt then Dr.J....too many

*Best all-time Laker?*
Magic Johnson

*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
the zen master, Phil Jackson

*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Frank Hamblen

*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
Chick.

*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Derek Fisher

*Laker that got too many chances?*
Shaq, lol

*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Fisher in 0.4
Kobe's trey for the Pistons 

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Last years Finals loss, what a heartbreaker....


----------



## Lakerman33

*Re: Laker survey*



Shadyballa8D12 said:


> *When did you become a Laker fan?*
> Somewhere around 2000
> 
> *Why did you become a Laker fan?*
> It was the most exciting team at the time, the thing that really made it solid was all the buzzer beater games like Fisher in 0.4 seconds or game 2 of the 2004 finals when kobe hit that three.
> 
> *Favorite current Laker?*
> Kobe Bryant
> 
> *Least favorite current Laker?*
> Chucky Atkins
> 
> *Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
> I really don't know, but I don't like Gary Payton....
> 
> *Favorite all-time Laker?*
> Kobe, then Magic, then Jerry West then Wilt the Stilt then *Dr.J*....too many
> 
> *Best all-time Laker?*
> Magic Johnson
> 
> *Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
> the zen master, Phil Jackson
> 
> *Least favorite coach of all-time?*
> Frank Hamblen
> 
> *Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
> Chick.
> 
> *Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
> Derek Fisher
> 
> *Laker that got too many chances?*
> Shaq, lol
> 
> *Best moment as a Laker fan?*
> Fisher in 0.4
> Kobe's trey for the Pistons
> 
> *Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
> Last years Finals loss, what a heartbreaker....



Dude was never a laker..


----------



## clien

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
hhmm about 1996, i was in like 2nd grade
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
was an eddie jones and van exel fan, but i truley called my-self a laker fan after LA got the draft rights to Kobe-he became my favorite player next to Jordan after i saw him in the mcDonalds all-american game
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Slava
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Shaq...i have never been a fan of any big-men in the league, and i wasnt even a big shaq fan at all when he was on the lakers, just b/c i liked kobe so much prob.. But now w/ all the dissing of former teamates, management, the organization, LA, and the fans shaqs done makes him easily my least favorite laker of all-time
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
gotta say Kobe, hes the main reason i am a laker fan
*Best all-time Laker?*
didnt get to see many of the laker greats play much- im only 17, but i watch alot of classic laker games, so i'll go w/ magic
*Favorie coach of all-time*
phil jackson
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Del Harris
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
wow this ones tough, Im gonna say glen rice, we won a championship w/ him in the starting line-up then traded him--its understandable so not really a big deal, but i honestly cant think of any one else
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Rodman.
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
so many,,-- in my life-time one of my favorite moments is a kobe moment, i beleive it was game 5 of the 2000 NBA finals, the game goes to over-time and shaq fouls out, Smits(indianas center at the time) was playing the game of his life, and Indiana scored every possesion, but it was answered every-time by a Kobe jump shot, and after every shot he ran back on D doing like a reverse raise the roof, like he was just deflateing indianas arena, and the game was put away w/ an athletic move by kobe, a put back off i believe it was a brian shaw missed jummper.....LA went on to win the title in 6 -2000 ship 1st of 3 in a row
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
this ones tough too, I'll say after we lost to the spurs in 04, spoiling our amazing championship run ending it at 3, the camera showed some of the players crying, it was a sad, and forgetable day...makes me sick thinking about it.


----------



## Lynx

*When did you become a Laker fan?*

When Magic dropped a sky-hook on Celtics. :wink:

*Why did you become a Laker fan?*

Magic shot was cool. I've never seen anything like it before. Mind you, I was watching that game from Dubai(while visiting). In fact, I didn't know what Basketball really was. Then, I decided to learn about Basketball and Lakers were my team.

*Favorite current Laker?*

Luke Walton.

*Least favorite current Laker?*

Chucky Atkins(yes, he will be traded and Kwame Brown will take his place :bsmile: )

*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*

Gary Payton. Cancer...yes Cancer he was.

*Favorite all-time Laker?*

Jerry West. His contribution as a player, coach, GM. Not to mention, he was the reason we were Showtime in 80s and Y2K Dynasty.

*Best all-time Laker?*

Chick Hearn. Not a day goes by that I miss his voice.

*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*

Pat Riley

*Least favorite coach of all-time?*

Del Harris. uke:

*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*

Chick. Without a doubt.

*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*

Robert Horry.

*Laker that got too many chances?*

Shaq.

*Best moment as a Laker fan?*

Got many..there are all golden.

1. Magic's baby sky-hook
2. Kareem's performance after Boston Masscare(watched it on DVD). He was MVP in '85 Finals. :wink:
3. Kobe's alley-oop to Shaq against the Blazers in 2000 WCF Game 7.
4. Robert Horry's clutch 3-pointer in 2002 WCF Game 4. 
5. Derek Fisher's 0.4 Play. 

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*

When we signed Vlade Divac knowing he is old fart ***(sorry to be harsh but it had to be said)


----------



## HornetFan123

clien said:


> *When did you become a Laker fan?*
> hhmm about 1996, i was in like 2nd grade
> *Why did you become a Laker fan?*
> was an eddie jones and van exel fan, but i truley called my-self a laker fan after LA drafted Kobe-he became my favorite player next to Jordan after i saw him in the mcDonalds all-american game


Come on now clien i thought you would have known by now that KB was drafted by the Hornets.


----------



## clien

HornetFan123 said:


> clien said:
> 
> 
> 
> *When did you become a Laker fan?*
> hhmm about 1996, i was in like 2nd grade
> *Why did you become a Laker fan?*
> was an eddie jones and van exel fan, but i truley called my-self a laker fan after LA drafted Kobe-he became my favorite player next to Jordan after i saw him in the mcDonalds all-american game
> QUOTE]
> Come on now clien i thought you would have known by now that KB was drafted by the Hornets.
> 
> 
> 
> my bad, when he was drafted for LA and traded to the lakers, for vlade
Click to expand...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

When did you become a Laker fan?
When I learned what a basketball was. 

Why did you become a Laker fan?
Cz LA is my hometown, and I liked watching Magic punk fools on the court.


Favorite current Laker?

Kobe Bryant

Least favorite current Laker?

Slava 

Least favorite Laker of all-time?

Chucky Atkins

Favorite all-time Laker?

Magic, because he was a classy guy.

Best all-time Laker?

Magic.

Favorite Laker coach of all-time?

Phil Jackson

Least favorite coach of all-time?

Del Harris. 

Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)

Are you actually asking me this? :raised_ey Chick

Laker that didn't get enough chances?

Robert Horry

Laker that got too many chances?

Shaq.

Best moment as a Laker fan?
In no apparent order
1. Robert Horry's clutch 3-pointer in 2002 WCF Game 4
2. Kobe's alley-oop to Shaq against the Blazers in 2000 WCF Game 7.. 
3. Derek Fisher's 0.4 Play
4. Kobes behind the back 180 at MSG!
5. Magic Baby Sky Hook

Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?
Magics HIV announcment! I cried like a little girl!


----------



## het now

When did you become a Laker fan?
dont know
Favorite current Laker?
Kobe
Least favorite current Laker?
None
Least favorite Laker of all-time?
None
Favorite all-time Laker?
Kareem
Best all-time Laker?
Wilt
Favorite Laker coach of all-time?
Phil Jackson
Least favorite coach of all-time?
dont know.
Laker that didn't get enough chances?
Glen Rice
Laker that got too many chances?
Rodman
Best moment as a Laker fan?
Kobe winning the dunk contest
Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?
Trading Shaq


----------



## ii9ce

*when i became a lakers fan:* 
when the lakers drafted majic J
*Fav current laker:*
Kobe
*Lease fav Laker:* 
Brian Cook. absolutly no game what so ever. all he dose is jack up threes. at his size its a wast.
*Least Fav laker of all time:* 
has to be dennis rodman. not laker type player
*Fav all time laker:* 
majic-had to love him :biggrin: 
*Best all time:* 
Kareeeeeeeeeem (not rush)
*Least Fav coach:* 
Rudy T - messed us around when he knew all along that he could'nt take the pressure
*Laker that did'nt get too many chances:* 
mitch richmond
*best moment as a laker fan:* 
when kobe and shaq won first title. was'nt old enough to appreciat the other ones
*Least fav moment as a laker:* 
letting jerry west go


----------



## byrondarnell66

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
1980 when Magic joined the Lakers.
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Magic and Kareem.
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Stanislav (Slava)
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
David Rivers 
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Magic than Kobe
*Best all-time Laker?*
Magic, West, Wilt :whoknows:
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Pat Riley
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Del Harris. 
*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
not sure
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Anthony Peeler
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Slava
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Magics famous hookshot against Boston. 3peat
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
No playoffs in 04-05.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
When I 1st started playing basketball at the age of 4 or 5.
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
I knew so much of their history and loved every Laker great whether team or player. Also I continue to love seeing young players develop into great or good players. (such as Kobe Bryant). I'm forever grateful to the Charlotte (now New Orleans) Hornets for accepting Divac for Bryant!
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe Bryant
*Least favorite current Laker?*
None! I can't hate any Laker player now, since Divac's retirement. Very likely to change if a player I dislike on any other team somehow joins the Lakers.
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Can't decide, either Divac or Rodman. Never liked either of them.
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Ervin "Magic" Johnson
*Best all-time Laker*
Ervin "Magic" Johnson (That was hard, too many great players)
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Phil Jackson & Pat Riley
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Del Harris & Kurt Rambis ( both didn't do well at all )
*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
Chick Hearn ( Just loved his "It's in the refrigerator, the door's closed, the lights are out, the eggs are cooling, the butter's getting hard and the jello's jiggling" phrase.)
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Luke Walton (great passer and still hasn't gotten the chances he deserves to get better.)
*Laker that got too many chances?*
D. Rodman (never deserved to be a Laker)
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Too many to name but one is the time R. Horry got the lucky tip to him to drain a 3 to put out the much disliked (by me) Saccramento Kings.
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Not re-signing Mark Madsen back as well as no playoffs in 04-05.


----------



## Laker Freak

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
the year before Kobe was drafted/the year before Shaq came
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Watching Van Exel, Magic and Eddie Jones was a lot of fun and they were the only decent team around.
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe Bryant
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Vlade Divac
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Samaki Walker
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
No way can I answer this
*Best all-time Laker*
Magic Johnson (but I only got to see him when he was only a shell of his former self)
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Phil Jackson
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Del Harris
*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
Chick Hearn but Sunderland was underated
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Pargo, Slava and Jamal Sampson
*Laker that got too many chances?*
I used to say Derek Fisher but he redeemed himself for .4, so I would have to say Mark Madsen or Horace Grant
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Bryant putting the moves on Christie, missed inside, the rebound O'neal, Horry for the win....YES!
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Getting are asses kicked by Detroit in the 04 finals and when West left and Mitch took over.


----------



## Shaolin

*When did you become a Laker fan?* Prolly in the mid 80's when I was in high school. 

*Why did you become a Laker fan?* I'm a homer.  Plus listening to Chick Hearn will make you a BBall fan (just as Vin Scully made me a Dodger fan)

*Favorite current Laker?*I'd have to see the roster. Who the hell are these guys?!

*Least favorite current Laker?*Is Slava still on the team? Him. 

*Least favorite Laker of all-time?* Just one? LOL Samaki Walker, Divac, Rice, Kupchak, that whatshisname that used to back up Magic near the end, came from Marquette...

*Favorite all-time Laker?*Cooper, Worthy, Horry, Magic...too many.

*Best all-time Laker*Define best  Prolly have to say Magic.

*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?* Pat Riley. Phil is cool, too. 

*Least favorite coach of all-time?* Randy Pfund (watching people scratching their heads lol )

*Sunderland or Chick? * Chick forever. I miss his voice terribly.  Sunderland did a good job, I thought. 

*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*Rodman. 

*Laker that got too many chances?* SLAVA. He is now and has always been horrible. 

*Best moment as a Laker fan?* Too many. Horry's shot, Fisher's shot, the parades.....

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?* Prolly after Magic announced he had HIV. We played a road game (I think it was in Phoenix) soon afterwards, and while we were in shock, the Suns blew us out while their fans cheered lustily. Not really their fault...but I've never forgiven them for it. 

Hello, by the way.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Welcome


----------



## Pnack

When did you become a Laker fan?
2000
Why did you become a Laker fan?
Because as soon as I saw Kobe and Shaq in their prime i had no choice
Favorite current Laker?
KOBE BRYANT...MOST COMPLETE PLAYER IN THE L
Least favorite current Laker?
Brian Grant...reminds me of how the lakers got ripped off for shaq
Least favorite Laker of all-time?
A.C. Green dont ask why just hated him for some rite
Favorite all-time Laker?
Jerry West because he is Mr. Clutch
Best all-time Laker?
Kareem man...all time scoring leader 
Favorite Laker coach of all-time?
Phil because he is so successful and so calm
Least favorite coach of all-time?
Rudy because he led them to one of their worst seasons
Laker that didn't get enough chances?
Luke Walton...great passer
Laker that got too many chances?
Vlade Divac...retire already
Best moment as a Laker fan?
Derek Fisher 0.4
Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?
Kobe missing the final shot against the Heat on Christmas!!!


----------



## dark chaos

When did you become a Laker fan?
1997, when i was 6.
Why did you become a Laker fan?
Because of Kobe.
Favorite current Laker?
Robert Horry. 
Least favorite current Laker?
No answer.
Least favorite Laker of all-time?
No answer.
Favorite all-time Laker?
Kobe Bryant.
Best all-time Laker?
Has to be Jerry West for his contributions as player, coach and GM.
Favorite Laker coach of all-time?
Phil. 
Least favorite coach of all-time?
Ruby.
Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)
Chick
Laker that didn't get enough chances?
Nick and JR Rider.
Laker that got too many chances?
Foster and Rodman.
Best moment as a Laker fan?
Kobe came to Laker.
Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?
Shaq went to Miami.


----------



## fungila!!

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
1991, I was 13.
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Magic
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe
*Least favorite current Laker?*
None
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Shaq
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Magic
*Best all-time Laker?*
Magic
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Sharman
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Randy Pfund
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Lue
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Samaki Walker
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Every title
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Van Exel being trade for Ruben Patterson


----------



## ceejaynj

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
1971 at the age of 9...during the incredible 33 consecutive wins season.
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Basketball was my favorite sport and I had just moved to Southern California.
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe Bryant...despite the bad press...he is the best small forward in the game today.
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Slava...for his size, he should be getting more boards and playing better defense...he just wants to shoot!
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
I would have to say Samaki Walker or Glenn Rice. Walker just took up space and Rice let his wife do the talking for him.
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Connie Hawkins...THE HAWK!
*Best all-time Laker?*
Magic...no question!
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Pat Riley.
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Randy Pfund.
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Brian Winters. There were no negative issues with Winters. All "older" Lakers fans will remember that he was the "purest" shooter in the game at that time...and, after being drafted by LA and spending a short time here, he went on to be an All-Star guard with the Bucks. He was part of the trade that brought Kareem to LA.
*Laker that got too many chances?*
J.R. Rider.
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
A few years back...beating the Blazers by making an incredible 4th quarter comback...ending in Kobe's alleyoop to Shaq...that brought the house down! 
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
When Kermit Washington punched Rudy T...almost ending his life. When he returned from the injury, he was never the same.


----------



## SharpShooter

.......


----------



## kobesthegoat

When did you become a Laker fan?
1990 when i was 6 
Why did you become a Laker fan?
It was just apart of me being a laker fan felt so right and it still feels right today
Favorite current Laker?
Kobe bryant, best one on one player in the league today!
Least favorite current Laker?
Slava hands down
Least favorite Laker of all-time?
Slava again. how was this guy resigned?
Favorite all-time Laker?
Nick Van Exel, Kobe, Eddie jones
Best all-time Laker?
Magic
Favorite Laker coach of all-time?
Phil hes the best period
Del Harris. 
Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)
Chick he was a legend 
Laker that didn't get enough chances?
Rodman
Laker that got too many chances?
Slava and Deaven George
Best moment as a Laker fan?
Kobe's alleyoop to Shaq against the Blazers. 
Least favorite moment as a Laker fan? and getting rid of shaq (although we could have gotten more for him)
Losing to the pistons i almost cried


----------



## Ghiman

Welcome to BBB.net all new Laker fan posters!


----------



## Amplified

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
Birth... Its a family thing
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
I've always supported the local teams and and Laker fanaticism runs in the family.
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe Bryant
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Slava... Why is he playing this game?
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Even though he was pretty good I'd have to say Nick Van Exel
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Magic
*Best all-time Laker?*
See above...
*Favorite all time laker coach?*
Pat Riley... Style
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Magic
*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
Chick
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Game seven of the conference finals against the Kings. I was at Staples and the place was off the hook in overtime
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Last season


----------



## Cris

ah a fellow santa barbaraian... welcome aboard


----------



## Unique

Cris said:


> ah a fellow santa barbaraian... welcome aboard


Santa Barbara sux!...I dont know why Camp lakers is held there................haha jk Cris.


----------



## Cris




----------



## luckylakers

may 31 1997 on my b day
Why did you become a Laker fan?
cause of my imsprietion to the game and to the lakers team
Favorite current Laker?
kobe bryant cause of the clutch
Least favorite current Laker?
Mark Madsen. Stop missing lay-ups and try dunking.
Least favorite Laker of all-time?
?
Favorite all-time Laker?
kreeam abul-jaber or magic johnson
Best all-time Laker?
Has to be Jerry West for his contributions as player
Favorite Laker coach of all-time?
Phil. I love how smug he is. It's nice having a coach that can talk trash to other teams.
Least favorite coach of all-time?
rudy.
Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)
Chick, no question about it.
Laker that didn't get enough chances?
?
Laker that got too many chances?
Rodman.
Best moment as a Laker fan?
Kobe's alleyoop to Shaq against the Blazers. That's when it sunk in that the Lakers will win a title.
Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?
when shaq was traded


----------



## HuntDizzle

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
Ever since I was born, May 10, 1979.
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Born and raised w/ in a die-hard Laker household. Grew up during the Showtime era, greatest thing ever!
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe. Best COMPLETE b-ball PLAYER in the league. Anyone who doesn't think so, doesn't know b-ball.
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Slava the Slug. Used to be Sasha, but he's actually making some strides. FINALLY.
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Probably Elden Campbell. Watching that guy play b-ball is like watching flies...well...do their thing.
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Magic Johnson, hands down, for obvious reasons. James Worthy and Robert Horry probably 2nd and 3rd.
*Best all-time Laker?*
It's probably Kareem or Wilt really, but I think it's Magic. He did it all.
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Pat Riley. 2 words... Show...Time!
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Probably Del Harris. He couldn't get us over the hump in the Playoffs.
*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
Chick, you can't even compare the two, regardless of the criteria.
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Chris Duhon, shoulda drafted him over Sasha, didn't get a chance. Woulda been nice.
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Probably Slava. Does it really take 6 seasons to find out that this guy doesn't belong in the League? Much less on the League's greatest team, for $3mill. per? What a joke.
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
The 4th qtr. Playoff comeback, down 15 pts., versus Portland. One of the greatest games/things I have ever watched/witnessed. Established the new Lakers Dynasty, let everyone know this team had arrived and was for real.
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Too many to think of now. Anytime we lose to Sac. Drafting Sasha Vujacic when I was hollaring for Mitch to pick Chris Duhon, can you imagine?


----------



## Unique

Welcome dizzle!


----------



## The Rebirth

Jamel Irief said:


> *When did you become a Laker fan?*
> When i was born
> *Why did you become a Laker fan?*
> my parents were huge laker fans and we lived in the area, so naturally, i became a laker fan
> *Favorite current Laker?*
> Kobe Bryant. 62 points in 3 quarters and outscoring the Mavs single handidly tells it all
> *Least favorite current Laker?*
> Slava Mevedenko (spelling)
> *Favorite all-time Laker?*
> Magic Johnson. i loved the way and the style he plays with. it just dazzeled me the first time i saw him. truely an nba great.
> *Best all-time Laker?*
> Magic Johnson IMO. Read above for the reason.
> *Least favorite coach of all-time?*
> A lot. the one that sticks out the most is Del Harris, or was it Devin Harris??
> *Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
> NVE. this guy was a true star. too bad he fued so much with the coaches. he was a real talent.
> *Laker that got too many chances?*
> Slava IMO. he shouldnt even be on this team.
> *Best moment as a Laker fan?*
> The Three Peat, and the 2004 off-season
> *Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
> losing in the 2004 NBA Finals to the Pistons, and the off-season that followed.


as you can tell, im not much of a slava fan.


----------



## The Rebirth

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
When i was born
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
my parents were huge laker fans and we lived in the area, so naturally, i became a laker fan
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe Bryant. 62 points in 3 quarters and outscoring the Mavs single handidly tells it all
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Slava Mevedenko (spelling)
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Magic Johnson. i loved the way and the style he plays with. it just dazzeled me the first time i saw him. truely an nba great.
*Best all-time Laker?*
Magic Johnson IMO. Read above for the reason.
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
A lot. the one that sticks out the most is Del Harris, or was it Devin Harris??
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
NVE. this guy was a true star. too bad he fued so much with the coaches. he was a real talent.
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Slava IMO. he shouldnt even be on this team.
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
The Three Peat, and the 2004 off-season
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
losing in the 2004 NBA Finals to the Pistons, and the off-season that followed

as you can tell, im not much of a slava fan.


----------



## 85 lakers

When did you become a Laker fan?
1985 when I attended my first Lakers game at the Forum.
Why did you become a Laker fan?
85. Hence the name.
Favorite current Laker?
I guess Kobe. It used to be Shaq.
Least favorite current Laker?
Kobe, if that makes sense.
Least favorite Laker of all-time?
How can I have one? I've always liked the franchise.
Favorite all-time Laker?
Nick Van Exel is up there, but I loved Worthy, loved Kareem, and Shaq, too. But without question, it's gotta be Magic Johnson.
Best all-time Laker?
That I've seen? Magic.
Favorite Laker coach of all-time?
Riles in the 80s.
Least favorite coach of all-time?
Del Harris was a bit of a douche.
Laker that didn't get enough chances?
?
Laker that got too many chances?
?
Best moment as a Laker fan?
The Kobe alleyoop to Shaq against the Blazers still gives me goose bumps ... but also the Magic hook against the Celtics to win the title ... Mark Madsen dancing at a title rally?
Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?
The day Magic announced HIV.


----------



## Potasyo

When did you become a Laker fan?
1997 Playoffs

Why did you become a Laker fan?
Because I rooted for the underdog (which was the Lakers after getting clobbered by Utah 4-0)

Favorite current Laker?
Kobe

Least favorite current Laker?
Slava!

Least favorite Laker of all-time?
Samaki Walker

Favorite all-time Laker?
Robert Horry

Best all-time Laker?
Magic

Favorite Laker coach of all-time?
Phil

Least favorite coach of all-time?
Del Harris.

Sunderland or Chick? 
Chick

Laker that didn't get enough chances?
Rodman

Laker that got too many chances?
Mark Madsen

Best moment as a Laker fan?
4th quarter of Game 7, 2000 WCF, Robert Horry and Derek Fisher being clutch.

Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?
When they lost to the Pistons.


----------



## Ghiman

Welcome to bbb.net Potasyo!


----------



## Scuall

*I thought I responded to this several years ago, but it looks like I didn't...*


*When did you become a Laker fan?
*Sometime in 1980

*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
For some reason as a child, I really liked the flashy tall guy in the green uniform from the 1979 NCAA Championship. That person got drafted by the home team, and I've been a fan ever since.

*Favorite current Laker?*
Hate to say it, but slim pickings on this team. Gonna have to go with Kobe, with Cook and Walton a close second.

*Least favorite current Laker?*
Shoota Suckadenko. Why, oh why have the Lakers hung onto this guys all these years???

*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Undecided between Chuck Nevitt, Suckadenko, and Kupcake (as a player).

*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Magic. Always been my favorite player, always will be. Nobody, and I mean nobody, played the position with as much flash and style as the Magic man. During the Showtime era, I stopped everything to watch a Lakers game because you couldn't guess what amazing thing was going to happen next.

*Best all-time Laker?*
Magic

*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?
*It's a toss-up between Riley and Phil.

*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Any (except maybe Rudy T) between Riley and Phil

*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Clay Johnson, a 10-day contract guy in the mid-80s. Threw down two monster dunks in garbage time of a midseason game. Sure, he probably sucked, but for some reason I still remember him.

*Laker that got too many chances?*
Suckadenko

*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Magic's skyhook over the Celtic frontline to win the championship

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
November 7, 1991. I was so upset, I called my mom at work just to tell her what happened.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

Potasyo said:


> When did you become a Laker fan?
> 1997 Playoffs
> 
> Why did you become a Laker fan?
> Because I rooted for the underdog (which was the Lakers after getting clobbered by Utah 4-0)
> 
> Favorite current Laker?
> Kobe
> 
> Least favorite current Laker?
> Slava!
> 
> Least favorite Laker of all-time?
> Samaki Walker
> 
> Favorite all-time Laker?
> Robert Horry
> 
> Best all-time Laker?
> Magic
> 
> Favorite Laker coach of all-time?
> Phil
> 
> Least favorite coach of all-time?
> Del Harris.
> 
> Sunderland or Chick?
> Chick
> 
> Laker that didn't get enough chances?
> Rodman
> 
> Laker that got too many chances?
> Mark Madsen
> 
> Best moment as a Laker fan?
> 4th quarter of Game 7, 2000 WCF, Robert Horry and Derek Fisher being clutch.
> 
> Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?
> When they lost to the Pistons.


welcome!


----------



## endora60

How about answering the Q's in *bold* so that we can get to know each other.

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
The day Karl Malone signed with LA.

*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Because Karl Malone signed with LA.

*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe Bryant. Can't argue with brilliance.

*Least favorite current Laker?*
Lamar Odom. I know he's good...but he seems confused so often, and that rueful/amused, "Aw, I messed up again" look drives me nuts.

*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Tough question for me. I didn't really notice any team but the Jazz until Malone signed with LA. Other teams were just non-entities who passed through the Salt Palace or Delta Center. If there was anything special about them, I probably wouldn't have noticed.
I've done a lot of studying since Malone became a Laker, though, so I have some ideas now--but it's not the same as having had a most or least favorite player when that guy was actually playing.

That said....Dennis Rodman.

*Favorite all-time Laker?*
See above answer. Still....Got to go with Kobe. The man is fantastic.

*Best all-time Laker?*
From what I can gather, Jerry West.

*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
No idea, sorry.

*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Phil Jackson. No arguing with his success, but he's sure a nasty individual who backstabs his players, shows no loyalty to the organization, and takes credit for that which is sheer luck: the calibre of players he's been fortunate enough to coach.

*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
Chick Hearn

*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Sorry, no idea.

*Laker that got too many chances?*
Dennis Rodman.

*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Kobe's 62 against Dallas a couple weeks ago.

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
The night Malone went down with his first real injury in eighteen years. I knew he wouldn't get his Ring, and the Lakers wouldn't get the four-straight.


----------



## Unique

Welcome *endora60* ! Enjoy!


----------



## equivocator99

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
1987. I was 9. My dad loved the Celtics. I rooted for the team that was against his... the Lakers. 
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Magic Johnson.
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe Bryant
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Kwame Brown. However, I don't dislike any Laker player. 
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Gary Payton. Is a reason really needed? 
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Magic Johnson
*Best all-time Laker?*
Magic Johnson
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Phil Jackson
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Can't really say. I guess Dell Harris. He had one of the most talented teams in the history of the NBA and couldn't get it done. 
*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
Chick
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Eddie Jones. I think that he could've been good in the triangle
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Gary Payton. If he was taken out of some of the games in the Finals we may have won 2 instead of 1. 
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Kobe's alleyoop to Shaq against the Blazers or Robery Horry's three against the Kings or Magic's 92 All-Star comeback. I can't decide. 
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Magic's retirement


----------



## Kobe for MVP

*Re: Laker survey*

*Hi guys,am new here,am the world best Kobe fan,lol,this guy is just the best player in the league by far,*


----------



## Silk D

Keep in mind, I'm fairly young, so my laker history only goes back to the late 90's

*When did you become a Laker fan?
*Kobe's rookie year ('97)

*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Kobe mostly (I was young)

*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe by default; used to be Caron

*Least favorite current Laker?*
Can't say I hate anybody, but wouldn't mind seeing slava go.

*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
I'd probably say slava

*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Because I didn't get to see magic play, I'd say Kobe

*Best all-time Laker?*
Tough One, how do you choose between Magic, Kareem, Balyor, West, Wilt, Shaq, and Kobe? I choose Magic

*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?
*Phil Jackson

*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Del Harris

*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Caron Butler 

*Laker that got too many chances?*
Slava

*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Horry for three 2002WCF/0.4 in 2004WCF

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Kobe's airballs against Jazz/End of the title run (kobe & fish in tears)


----------



## larrydigital

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
For as long as I can remember. My dad was a huge Kareem fan, which meant I was a huge Kareem fan too.

*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
One reason... Kareem was the man.

*Favorite current Laker?*
Easily Andrew Bynum. Chances are that he's not going to develop into the next great Laker center but damn, the dude plays with such enthusiam that it's hard not to cheer for him.

*Least favorite current Laker?*
Slava. I'm sorry the dude's injured and all but as far as I'm concerned, he never really brought anything to this team.

*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Cedric Ceballos. The 'Chise was money and all but it seems like to be that he never really cared about being a Laker, like it was just another job to him. He really could have been the franchise but he wasn't interested.

*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Kareem. Duh.

*Best all-time Laker?*
Jerry West. Name another player/coach/GM/NBA personality that commands the respect he does.

*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Phil Jackson. He's the perfect Lakers coach.

*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Rudy T. I love Rudy and all but he seemed so lost out there. I was just so disappointed because I had such high hopes for him.

*Sunderland or Chick?*
Are you serious? Chick.

*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Caron Butler. He really could have been something. Too bad the Lakers won't have been able to afford him.

*Laker that got too many chances?*
Devean George.

*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Fisher's 00.4 shot. Such a storybook finish.

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Karl Malone getting the first serious injury of his career. I'm not saying that the Lakers would have won the title with a healthy Karl. But I am saying that the series wouldn't have been a "5-game sweep" by the Pistons.


----------



## Cris

welcome


----------



## The One

larrydigital said:


> *Laker that got too many chances?*
> Devean George.
> 
> .


That should definitely by *Slava* (Ugh, it just hurts to even type his name)


----------



## Drk Element

as some of you can see, LakerMike05 is our welcoming commitee, go get em Mike. :banana:


----------



## aussielaker

larrydigital said:


> *When did you become a Laker fan?*
> 
> 1987, they were showing the NBA finals over here and i had a choice between Celtics and Lakers, i think i made the right choice
> 
> *Why did you become a Laker fan?*
> Magic of course, also loved the uniforms
> 
> *Favorite current Laker?*
> 
> Kobe, how he got the lakers into the playoffs this year with the team we had is beyond me
> 
> *Least favorite current Laker?*
> 
> if their in laker colours, i find them hard to hate, though george is annoying me at the moment
> 
> *Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
> 
> 
> ill go with Payton
> 
> 
> *Favorite all-time Laker?*
> 
> the Magic man
> 
> *Best all-time Laker?*
> 
> Magic Johnson
> 
> *Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
> 
> cant split Phil Jackson/Pat Riley
> 
> *Least favorite coach of all-time?*
> 
> Del Harris
> 
> *Sunderland or Chick?*
> 
> Chick
> 
> *Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
> 
> Caron Butler.
> 
> *Laker that got too many chances?*
> 
> Medvedenko
> 
> *Best moment as a Laker fan?*
> 
> the day we signed Shaq in 96 and the championships that followed
> 
> *Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
> 
> Watching the lakers championship era disintegrate before my eyes in the 2004 finals
> QUOTE]


----------



## sohail

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
2003 offseason
after the playoffs game
my dreams is to see the lakers win a championship

*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
cause they're the best basketball team of all time

*Favorite current Laker?* 
kobe

*Least favorite current Laker? *
i like all of them

*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
i like all of them

*Favorite all-time Laker?*
magic johnson

*Best all-time Laker?*
Kareem

*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Pat Riley 

*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Del Harris


----------



## sohail

why does everone hate del harris 
i dont no him and about him
but can someone tell me why do u guys hate


----------



## Dontizzay

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
As long as I can remember
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Cuz I didnt like tha Rockets wen I was little and I jus liked them even befo i moved out to L.A. for a bit
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe baby. Tha Mamba. Tha BPIL (Best playa in tha League)
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Nobody. I don't dislike anybody on tha Lakers
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Slava. dude thought he was kobe.. I'm better than that fool......
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Shaq.. MDE, fun as hell t watch, close second is Kobe
*Best all-time Laker?*
Kareem. Most points, most endurance.
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Phil Jackson, just cuz he could take our average team slmost to the second round
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Kurt Rambis. man i hatedthat fool
*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
Chick homie.
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Nick Van Exel, Tyronn Lue
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Slava... he wuz never good
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Fish hittin tha .4 
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Losin to tha Phoenix Flops


----------



## OzLaker

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
Back in the 1990/91 season. I was 12 years old and here in Australia (our) ABC use to show a game a week (replayed). The first half were just highlights and then they would play the 3rd and 4th quarters. All up the game would go for about an hour but for me (having played a seson or 2 in jnr league) watching the best of the best just once every friday night was golden.
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Watching those replays every friday night alot of players caught my eye. Mike, Larry, Isiah, Reggie...there was so many. But in my eyes back in the day, and being a point guard, no one did it better than Magic Johnson. The first game I seen him play I knew straight away that this guy was special.
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe Bryant...no doubt about it. The guy has stepped it up so much when I thought he could'nt get better than he already was. He really has learned how to make his team excel and feed off of his leadership and energy. He's become a true leader and a legend. And I'm really sick of the haters, critics and negativity in the media. Seems like he's the player you either love or hate...no in between.
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Rick Fox, only because he came from Boston. It's nothing personal!
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Im gonna go with the Big Diesel, Shaquille O'Neal. He really carried L.A. in that final game against Indiana, the first Championship I had the pleasure of seeing the Lakers win. His efforts in that game were unbeleivable, and he really deserved that. (at this point i had ESPN, and was lucky enough to finally be watching the games live!)
*Best all-time Laker?*
Have to go with Magic Johnson. He's the reason I'm a fan. The guy did it all...boards, assists, points, steals...he was unbeleivable. Watching him get a triple double after awhile wasn't suprising, it just became normal. Big fan of his passing ability...I think he even had a TD in that final game in 91 against the Bulls. I could be wrong.
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Del Harris....nah, jk! The Zen-Master Phil Jackson, how could I not go with Phil. He's done so much for the Laker organization. When he left for a season I was shattered. When he came back It was awesome. Aside from all that, he's got 9 rings, 1 short of tieing the all time record with Red (Boston!) Aurbach.
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Del Harris. No need to go on...
*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
I don't know, we're talking about commentary here? I grew up on Marv Albert and Mike Fratello. They were always commentating the games aired here back in the day, and still sometimes I get games with Marv.
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Hard to say...I know Karl Malone will always be linked to the Jazz, but Im gonna say Karl. I really wanted to see him win a Championship with us. He got injured for awhile, edging towards the end of his career...to me it was a shame (even though the Jazz knocked us out in 98).
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Glen Rice. I always liked him but I just don't think he ever fit in as a Laker, and he was too prone to injuries.
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
My favorite moment as a Laker fan had nothing to do with a Laker game. It was the 1992 All-Star game, just after Magic had retired but made an amazing appearance in Orlando. He stole the show, all eyes were on Magic. Dropping 3's from a meter out, isolations with Mike and Isiah (all in good fun and friendly competition)...an unforgettable game.
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
I have 3...(Appologies in advance!)
1) Magic having to retire for obvious reasons, I'll never forget that, it shattered me for a long time. 
2) Losing to Detroit with the team we had (Shaq, Kobe, Karl, Gary), should have had that locked. Lakers just were'nt playing as one, very little chemistry in that series...too many cheifs and not enough Indians, and there was alot of B.S. off the court and in the media.
3) Shaquille leaving L.A. over some stupid s*** that was'nt handled the best way it could have been in my opinion. I don't directly blame anyone for that, but the Lakers off court was being turned into a soap opera...and I can't stand shows like that.


----------



## Ghiman

Welcome to bbb.net!


----------



## Laker1

When did you become a Laker fan?
wow 1996
Why did you become a Laker fan?
I lived in LA and I always support my local teams exept the Clipps
Favorite current Laker?
Kobe but everybody likes him so I'm going to have to go with Andrew Bynum I really belive he can be a really good player in the future
Least favorite current Laker?
Aaron Mickie hes useless
Least favorite Laker of all-time?
I really dont have a least fovorite Laker
Favorite all-time Laker?
Shaq I loved when he had fun withthe media he isnt afraid to say anything. I also loved when he would dunk he would shake and fool his way to the defensive end 
Best all-time Laker?
Magic his rookie year was amazing he did things other dream about 
Favorite Laker coach of all-time?
Phil hes always so calm he lets a team play though their funks it shows that he trust them.
Least favorite coach of all-time?
Rudy T I know he was only here for about half a season but I didnt like it when he left for "Health reasons" he shouldnt of signed the dotted line in that case.
Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)
Chick, no question about it.

Best moment as a Laker fan?
wow there are too many. Kobe and Shaq winning their 1st championship
Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?
I hated when Shaq was traded but I understood why.


----------



## nguyen_milan

Been wandering around here for some times but you know, this is off season so.. and i just bookmarked this 4rum with http://web. haha and i know there were some upgrades so i just wait a few days haha now i have to google it and found it with www 

*When did you become a Laker fan?*

2002. when i knew about someone called Shaq, the best C in the world,haha and i didnt know they have 3peat at that time.
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
I knew this team first when i was at 10th grades when started to play basketball. Although i had Espn& Star Sports but before that i dont care much about basketball haha Before that i only knew about Jordan, Magic, the Bulls and someone with the freaking red hair :biggrin: Arr, now i remember Kobe too( of course i dont know he is Kobe hehe :biggrin: but i remember him scored alot of points)
*Favorite current Laker?
*
Kobe

*Least favorite current Laker?*

if their in PnG, i find them hard to hate them

*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*

Only know about this current team, Showtime team so i dont hate anyone, though i cant tell i love Slava

*Favorite all-time Laker?*

Magic & Kobe

*Best all-time Laker?*

Magic Johnson
*
Favorite Laker coach of all-time*
Phil Jackson

*Least favorite coach of all-time?*

Del Harris

*Sunderland or Chick?*
Dont know

*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*

Caron Butler.

*Laker that got too many chances?*

Slava

*Best moment as a Laker fan?*

Horry`s 3 and 0.4 s

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*

Watching the lakers championship era disintegrate before my eyes in the 2004 finals


----------



## Maddocks

1.When did you become a Laker fan?
Born into it. Everyone around me was/is a laker fan. so around 5 years old. 1988-1989

Why did you become a Laker fan?
Didnt have a choice. Being from LA and having a fam. of nothing but laker fans just 
grows on you.

Favorite current Laker?
Kobe without question.

Least favorite current Laker?
Dont really have one, fan of all the players.

Least favorite Laker of all-time?
Same as above.

Favorite all-time Laker?
Magic Johnson

Best all-time Laker?
Magic Johnson

Favorite Laker coach of all-time?
Phil 

Laker that didn't get enough chances?
Rodman, he was just there to put people in the seats. 

Laker that got too many chances?
Dont really know.

Best moment as a Laker fan?
Watching kobe score 81.

Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?
Lakers losing the finals in '04.


----------



## FakeSunFanSupreme

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
Ever since my buddy invited me over his house to play games. He was using the internet and there was an article about Magic Johnson; "The man who can fly in the air". What how is that possible? Read on.

*Why did you become a Laker fan? *
The good o'l folks play in the city of Los Angeles and I always try to root for the home team. I even root for the Dodgers and they haven't won anything since a long long time! :angel: 

*Favorite current Laker? *
This is like asking which car I want to drive into a wall just for the heck of it? I'll drive anything with Smash Parker, Lamar Odumb, and KwameI Frown stapled onto the front bumper of my vehicle. With that saying I say I have to like Kobe. :curse: What's wrong with you kwame?

*Least favorite current Laker? *
Phil Jackson. Oops...you mean player right? I have to say Lamar Odumb. Gosh Lamar, with your talent i could be easily be making some million dollars and I'll probably end up at the Hall of Fame! But you're too dumb for anything so.... :eek8: 

*Least favorite Laker of all-time? *
Elgin Baylor. LoL KOBE owns him.

*Favorite all-time Laker? *
Magic. The guy is a gazillionaire. :cheers: 

*Best all-time Laker? *
Snack. C'mon guys, aside from gaining 30 plus pounds every season, the guy is just a cool doofus. Too funny.

*Favorite Laker coach of all-time? *
I have to say Pat Riley. I'm all for leaders with aggressive attitudes.

*Least favorite coach of all-time? *
Rudy T. What a waste of a coach.....I mean for the Lakers.

*Sunderland or Chick? *
Which a name like Chick, you tend to think that this person is a hot sexy chick just waiting for me to come over to say hi. With that saying, he's not so hey! :twave: What the heck was I smoking? Chick Hern.

*Laker that didn't get enough chances? *
That Pargo kid. What's amazing is that this kid had talent but we decided to cut him and keep Rush. Then we were trying to trade for him back because the kid shown promise. 
DO IT MITCH!

*Laker that got too many chances? *
Lamar I'mDUMB. Trade him with Mihm for the Bulls' 2nd and 16th picks along with the stud named Gordon.

*Best moment as a Laker fan? *
Kobe's sexy shot against the Suns at game 4 of the Suns/Lakers 2006 playoff series. Too bad we lost or I bet we would have hoisted the damn trophy.

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan? *
Anytime I had to watch Gary Payton play for the Lakers in the 2004 nba campaign. What? We had to pay TONS of money to watch this guy? Not really but, goodness he won a ring. Congratulations. :whatever:


----------



## JayChizzle1117

Hello everyone im new to this forum and just decided to post here cause im a Laker fan. Go Lakers!!!

*
When did you become a Laker fan?*
Sometime in the year 2001
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Kobe and Shaq duo
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobeeee!
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Hmm I dont think i dislike anyone right now.
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Slavea
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Earvin "Magic" Johnson
*Best all-time Laker?*
Jerry West
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
"The Zen Master" Phil Jackson
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Rudy T
*Sunderland or Chick?*
Chick..this one is in the fridge...
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Caron Butler
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Slava Medvawaht
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Horry for the win!! against the Queens
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Lakers losing 4-1 against the Pistons in the Finals


----------



## afobisme

*Re: Laker survey*

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
1991, NBA finals when we lost.. was 9 years old.
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
How do you explain why? You just do.
*Favorite current Laker?*
Eh, Kobe I guess.. not a die-hard kobe fan though. dont get me wrong, he's great.
*Least favorite current Laker?*
current least favorite laker is kwame.. doesnt seem like he'll have the drive, but i hope to be wrong.
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Can't think of one.
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Jerry West! The original Mr. Clutch.
*Best all-time Laker?*
kobe i guess.. havent seen much else
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
phil jackson
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
del harris
*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
chick is legendary.. grew up with him
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
nick van exel
*Laker that got too many chances?*
slava
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
derek fisher and .4 ... horry's shot was great too, but before fish made it, i thought we lost and had no chance.
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
pistons dethroning us in 04


----------



## Local_24/7

When did you become a Laker fan?
1994
Why did you become a Laker fan?
Magic was making his FIRST comeback from HIV and everyone was making a big deal about it. I watched the preseason games he played in and soon I began to watch games even after he re-retired. I went to my local library and got a couple of Laker history books and read up on Mikan, Baylor, West, Wilt, Kareem and Magic. Soon I became hooked to Vlade, Sedale and the rest of the Lakers.
Favorite current Laker?
Kobe
Least favorite current Laker?
If i have to say one, Smush Parker.
Favorite all-time Laker?
Kobe
Best all-time Laker?
Kobe
Favorite Laker coach of all-time?
Phil
Best moment as a Laker fan?
Horry's three against the Kings


----------



## Pain5155

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
2000 
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
When they won
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Turiaf
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Fox
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Magic
*Best all-time Laker?*
Kobe
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Phil
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Pat Riley
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Fisher
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Kwame
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Kobe against the suns game 5, basket to overtime, basket to end it.
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Shaq leaving[/QUOTE]


----------



## The One

Pain5155 said:


> *When did you become a Laker fan?*
> 2000
> *Why did you become a Laker fan?*
> *When they won*


Bandwagoner?  :angel:


----------



## Dominate24/7

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
I can't remember. I was born into it. My earliest memories are watching Magic and the crew do their thing in the 86/87 playoffs when I was 6.
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Because my parents were Laker fans and I didn't know any other teams except for the ones that the Lakers made look bad.
*Favorite current Laker?*
The obvious one is Kobe, so I'll say Ronny!
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Brian Grant cuz we're still paying him!
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Sam Bowie
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Magic Johnson
*Best all-time Laker?*
Tough one, but I gotta go with what I witnessed and that was Magic!
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
The Zen Master
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Mike Dunleavy 
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Lindsey Hunter
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Isaiah Rider
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Magic's baby hook over Parrish, McHale, and Bird
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Magic's press conference announcing he has HIV and his retirement


----------



## Tha Freak

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
Since birth
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
I was born in Los Angeles, and my dad was a HUGE fan. So naturally, I was watching Laker basketball ever since I could remember
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe24Bryant
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Smush Parker. The guy is the worst starter in the league, and shouldn't even be the back-up point guard on most NBA teams
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Slava Mevedinasdkfajldsf
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Mr. Bryant, do I need any explanation?
*Best all-time Laker?*
Best all time? I'm gonna have to go with Magic. I haven't really witnessed him play in person, but seeing all the high-lights and just reading up on him makes me really appreciate his greatness.
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Hm, I don't know, Del Harris? 
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Nick Van Exel, although his attitude probably ran himself out of town
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Slava, Sasha
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
The first championship of the three-peat. I will never forget that day :worthy:


----------



## Basel

I just realized that I haven't done this yet so...here we go:

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
It was around 1994 or so.

*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
I was just kind of bored, and my brother and dad were watching a Lakers game...I sat down, watched it with them, and the rest, as they say, is history.

*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe Bryant

*Least favorite current Laker?*
Aaron McKie

*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Aaron McKie...the guy has done nothing and I don't know why we signed him.

*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Kobe, Nick Van Exel, and Big Shot Rob

*Best all-time Laker?*
Kobe & Magic

*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Phil Jackson 

*Least Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Del Harris - I hated him.

*Sunderland or Chick? *
This game's in the refrigerator: the door is closed, the lights are out, the eggs are cooling, the butter's getting hard, and the Jell-O's jigglin'!

*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Nick Van Exel & Robert Horry

*Laker that got too many chances?*
Slava...haha. He shot every time he touched the ball. 

*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Three-Peat and all of Kobe's Ridiculous Games

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Nick Van Exel Getting Traded, Robert Horry Leaving, and the Lakers losing in 2004


----------



## MarioDeathgrip

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
Magic last ALL-Star aperance!!!! 
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
After the All-star game turn on the TV for my first Laker game and heard the voice of Hearn!! Been a fan ever since!!!
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe, but also a fan of Bynum, believe he's go to be one of the Top player one day!!
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Tie between Smush and Sasha!!
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Mitch Ritchmon!!
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Magic!!!
*Best all-time Laker?*
Kareem!!
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Phil Jackson!!
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Del Harris!!
*Sunderland or Chick?* (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)
Chick is legendary!!!!!
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Nic and Cedric
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Sasha Parker
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
derek fisher and .4 second clock!! And Kobe mis Shaq miss Vlad knock it out to the hand of Horry Horry for 3 It's good and the Laker's win it!!!!
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Losing the finals to Detroit!!! :rocket:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Welcome to the forum Mario!


----------



## DaRizzle

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
1987 Playoffs at a pizza parlor in Morro Bay, CA
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
I was born and raised in the LA area, loved basketball as a kid, then I saw an amazing team with amazing players winning championships and they happened to be my local team…no brainer
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe is the default answer but I really like how Walton plays. I think he is one of the smartest players in the NBA and seems to practice hard in the off-season on his deficiencies. He plays hard and you will barley ever see him do a knuckle-head play. 
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Smush, but he is gone.hmmmm I guess Cook would be my LEAST FAVORITE but im ok with him
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Greg Foster…Now here is a guy who I freaking hated getting. I hated him and Utah and hated even more as a Laker. I was lucky enough to tell him that to his face when I snuck behind the bench in garbage time. He didn’t like that and we got into a little shouting match. Thin skinned *****.
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
The Magic Man
*Best all-time Laker?*
Jerry West…he has done it all for us 
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Del Harris for sure…good assistant I guess, but didn’t have the leadership qualities
*Favorite Laker coach of all time?*
Pat Riley, no white man has led more black men to the promised land.(Chris Rock)
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Rueben Patterson 
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Deavon George…waste of time 
*Sunderland or Chick?*
This question should be eliminated, it is an insult to the legend that is Chick Hearn RIP
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Big shot Rob hittin you know what shot on you know which team in you know what game
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Chick’s death, Magic & HIV


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

DaRizzle said:


> *When did you become a Laker fan?*
> 1987 Playoffs at a pizza parlor in Morro Bay, CA
> *Why did you become a Laker fan?*
> I was born and raised in the LA area, loved basketball as a kid, then I saw an amazing team with amazing players winning championships and they happened to be my local team…no brainer
> *Favorite current Laker?*
> Kobe is the default answer but I really like how Walton plays. I think he is one of the smartest players in the NBA and seems to practice hard in the off-season on his deficiencies. He plays hard and you will barley ever see him do a knuckle-head play.
> *Least favorite current Laker?*
> Smush, but he is gone.hmmmm I guess Cook would be my LEAST FAVORITE but im ok with him
> *Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
> Greg Foster…Now here is a guy who I freaking hated getting. I hated him and Utah and hated even more as a Laker. I was lucky enough to tell him that to his face when I snuck behind the bench in garbage time. He didn’t like that and we got into a little shouting match. Thin skinned *****.
> *Favorite all-time Laker?*
> The Magic Man
> *Best all-time Laker?*
> Jerry West…he has done it all for us
> *Least favorite coach of all-time?*
> Del Harris for sure…good assistant I guess, but didn’t have the leadership qualities
> *Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
> Rueben Patterson
> *Laker that got too many chances?*
> Deavon George…waste of time
> *Best moment as a Laker fan?*
> Big shot Rob hittin you know what shot on you know which game
> *Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
> Chick’s death, Magic & HIV


Welcome to BBF! Make yourself at home1 :clap:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Nice to have you DaRizzle...


----------



## Basel

Welcome, yo. Have fun.


----------



## Eternal

DaRizzle said:


> *When did you become a Laker fan?*
> 1987 Playoffs at a pizza parlor in Morro Bay, CA
> *Why did you become a Laker fan?*
> I was born and raised in the LA area, loved basketball as a kid, then I saw an amazing team with amazing players winning championships and they happened to be my local team…no brainer
> *Favorite current Laker?*
> Kobe is the default answer but I really like how Walton plays. I think he is one of the smartest players in the NBA and seems to practice hard in the off-season on his deficiencies. He plays hard and you will barley ever see him do a knuckle-head play.
> *Least favorite current Laker?*
> Smush, but he is gone.hmmmm I guess Cook would be my LEAST FAVORITE but im ok with him
> *Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
> Greg Foster…Now here is a guy who I freaking hated getting. I hated him and Utah and hated even more as a Laker. I was lucky enough to tell him that to his face when I snuck behind the bench in garbage time. He didn’t like that and we got into a little shouting match. Thin skinned *****.
> *Favorite all-time Laker?*
> The Magic Man
> *Best all-time Laker?*
> Jerry West…he has done it all for us
> *Least favorite coach of all-time?*
> Del Harris for sure…good assistant I guess, but didn’t have the leadership qualities
> *Favorite Laker coach of all time?*
> Pat Riley, no white man has led more black men to the promised land.(Chris Rock)
> *Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
> Rueben Patterson
> *Laker that got too many chances?*
> Deavon George…waste of time
> *Sunderland or Chick?*
> This question should be eliminated, it is an insult to the legend that is Chick Hearn RIP
> *Best moment as a Laker fan?*
> Big shot Rob hittin you know what shot on you know which team in you know what game
> *Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
> Chick’s death, Magic & HIV


Welcome to the Lakers forum! Enjoy your stay.


----------



## L.A. Guy

When did you become a Laker fan?
1993
Why did you become a Laker fan?
I love L.A.
Favorite current Laker?
Kobe
Least favorite current Laker?
Kwame
Least favorite Laker of all-time?
Smush Parker
Favorite all-time Laker?
Kurt Rambis
Best all-time Laker?
Kobe
Favorite Laker coach of all-time?
Phil
Least favorite coach of all-time?
Dell Harris
Laker that didn't get enough chances?
Caron Butler
Laker that got too many chances?
Brian Cook
Best moment as a Laker fan?
Derek Fisher's .4 second shot against San Antonio game 5 WCF
Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?
Loosing the 2003 WCF to San Antonio


----------



## Basel

L.A Guy said:


> When did you become a Laker fan?
> 1993
> Why did you become a Laker fan?
> I love L.A.
> Favorite current Laker?
> Kobe
> Least favorite current Laker?
> Kwame
> Least favorite Laker of all-time?
> Smush Parker
> Favorite all-time Laker?
> Kurt Rambis
> Best all-time Laker?
> Kobe
> Favorite Laker coach of all-time?
> Phil
> Least favorite coach of all-time?
> Dell Harris
> Laker that didn't get enough chances?
> Caron Butler
> Laker that got too many chances?
> Brian Cook
> Best moment as a Laker fan?
> Derek Fisher's .4 second shot against San Antonio game 5 WCF
> Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?
> Loosing the 2003 WCF to San Antonio


Welcome, L.A Guy! Enjoy your time here, and be aware of the other mods. They're crazy.


----------



## L.A. Guy

Lol, thanks for the tip. I actually have been a guest just wathcing you guys and this forum for a while now. Huge laker fan obviously but I had problems getting a membership here cuz of my email..but glad to be here!


----------



## Eternal

Welcome.


----------



## Hollywood24

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
When I was a kid I started taking an interest in basketball. I got lots of coverage of the Lakers and I have followed them ever since.
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
I just got so much coverage of them. I got to watch their games and learn the players. I love the team and the history. They are a true dynasty.
*Favorite current Laker?*
KOBE BRYANT!
*Least favorite current Laker?*
I love all the Lakers 
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
I love all the Lakers 
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Wilt Chamberlain. The guy is a class act 
*Best all-time Laker?*
Jerry West simply because he has done so much for the organization.
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Phil Jackson. His record speaks for itself.
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Del Harris
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
JR Rider
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Rodman. Too much hype.
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Kobe's 81 point night. He'll lead us to victory!
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
The day we lost Shaq.


----------



## Eternal

Hollywood24 said:


> *When did you become a Laker fan?*
> When I was a kid I started taking an interest in basketball. I got lots of coverage of the Lakers and I have followed them ever since.
> *Why did you become a Laker fan?*
> I just got so much coverage of them. I got to watch their games and learn the players. I love the team and the history. They are a true dynasty.
> *Favorite current Laker?*
> KOBE BRYANT!
> *Least favorite current Laker?*
> I love all the Lakers
> *Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
> I love all the Lakers
> *Favorite all-time Laker?*
> Wilt Chamberlain. The guy is a class act
> *Best all-time Laker?*
> Jerry West simply because he has done so much for the organization.
> *Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
> Phil Jackson. His record speaks for itself.
> *Least favorite coach of all-time?*
> Del Harris
> *Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
> JR Rider
> *Laker that got too many chances?*
> Rodman. Too much hype.
> *Best moment as a Laker fan?*
> Kobe's 81 point night. He'll lead us to victory!
> *Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
> The day we lost Shaq.



Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Hollywood24

Eternal said:


> Welcome to the forums.


Thank you. This seems like a fun place to talk basketball


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Hollywood24 said:


> Thank you. This seems like a fun place to talk basketball


Welcome to the crew! Hang around for a while!


----------



## Basel

Welcome to the boards. Beware of the other mods. They're crazy, especially Bartholomew.


----------



## Hollywood24

Thanx for the warm welcomes! :biggrin:


----------



## Basel

To All New Members: Don't forget to post in here to let us know just how big a Lakers fan you are!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
i dont know, i just remember they had shaq van exel eddie jones, probably when kobe was a rookie

*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
becuz my brother would always watch them


*Favorite current Laker?*
Derek Fisher


*Least favorite current Laker?*
Luke Walton


*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
i never really liked elden cambell


*Favorite all-time Laker?*
magic

*
Best all-time Laker?*
Kareem


*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
pat riley


*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Kurt rambis


*Sunderland or Joel?* (changed it up cuz you cant even mention the two in the same breath)
sunderland was better, joel meyers ****ing sucks


*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
eddie jones


*Laker that got too many chances?*
devean george


*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
fishers .4, horrys 3, kobes lob to shaq...the 3 peat, shaq scoring 60something against....the Clippers
watching ac green play, and damn cedel threet? hahah i dont know how to spell it but thats gotta be the coolest name ever that im never gonna forget

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
losing to the pistons, those years when it seemed they always lost to the jazz n spurs, end of the 3 peat
seeing all the guys crying, the dismantling of the 3 peat team, robert horry going to the spurs


----------



## Basel

To any new members, don't forget to introduce yourselves!


----------



## Kaas

Keep As Is said:


> To any new members, don't forget to introduce yourselves!


Well, I'm not a new member, and I've been around the Laker board longer than many of the people here. Hell, I even remember Ron posting. That said, I have never posted in the Laker sub-forum on a regular basis, nor have I ever filled this out. So...why not?

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
NBA Finals in '91. I watched every game with passion with my father and brother. I was pretty young then, and this is probably the furthest back moment I can remember of any sport. From there I became a Laker fan then an NBA fan, basketball fan, and now I'm a general sports fan.

*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
See above. If I should elaborate, I guess because they were the local team and I was already in a Laker family. I guess I you could say I was born a Laker fan.

*Favorite current Laker?*
Hmmm...that's a tough one. I guess if I thought long and hard about it, I would probably go with Kobe Bryant. At times he makes me as giddy as a school girl, while at others he makes me smack my forehead. I'm pretty high on Turiaf, Bynum, Ariza, and now Pau as well.

*Least favorite current Laker?*
Pretty tough with no Smush and Tierre Brown gone. I guess Coby Karl mainly because I haven't gotten to know him? Not like I hate him or anything.

*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Sean Rooks. He was a complete scrub with us. Then he goes to be halfway decent for the Clips. Smush comes close. I lost some respect for Mitch Richmond when he rode coattails too.

*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Nick the Quick. 100% passion, even if it forearming a ref (that guy was one of the first floppers in the league by the way). I was a huge fan of Cedric Ceballos, Magic, Ron Harper, Anthony Peeler, AC Green, and some of the 3-peat and current Lakers too.

*Best all-time Laker?*
Magic. West might be the silhouette of the league, but Magic is undoubtedly the biggest Laker icon in my eyes (West is closer than Kareem and everyone else because of what he did after his HOF playing career ended).

*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Of the ones I remember, it has to be Phil Jackson. There would be no championships that I witnessed first-hand without him.

*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Kurt Rambis. We went on a streak when Rodman joined us for a brief while. Then he took over as the interim, and he got rid of Rodman. I was so pissed at him then. I should probably forgive him now since Rodman was a trainwreck, but at the time, I loathed Rambis.

*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
Is this a joke? First of all, Chick was quite possibly the best play-by-play announcer ever, regardless of sport and even if you don't take his Chickisms into account. Secondly, but Sunderland was absolutely terrible. From the moment he was on my TV, I wanted him off. He should stick to volleyball. When they got Joel Myers and Mychal Thompson on the radio, I would watch the games on mute. Chick would keep Stu's homerism in line, while Paul just egged him on. 

I guess a more relevant comparison would be Joel or Spero? I personally prefer Spero, his voice is just a lot smoother. Frankly, it's a voice made for TV, not radio. He sounds a bit like Mike Breen (not a bad thing).

*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Eddie Jones--we didn't need Rice. Shaq just wanted him. Ceballos too, but the end result was worth it, since Horry was huge for the 3-peat run. Finally, Lindsey Hunter--why didn't we keep this guy? Sure he was old and a bit of a thug on defense, but he is STILL one of the best defensive point guards in the league. And we all know how much of a problem defense was for us at the PG spot for so long. Caron--one of the worst trades ever; but at least we got rid of Chucky "I'm a cancer" Atkins. 

*Laker that got too many chances?*
Kwame--I'm ashamed to admit I thought we would be good, very good. Elden Campbell--talented but lazy, kind've like Kwame but with some brains and less athleticism. Travis ****ing Knight. 

*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Hmmm... I loved it when we had four All-Stars on the team with Van Exel, Jones, Kobe, and Shaq. The 3-peat of course. Kobe going for 81. I was also in person to see Kobe set the NBA record of 3's in a game against the Sonics. And I also at Staples Center when the pre-season fight between Fox and Christie took place. Oh yeah...the massive comeback against the Mavericks. It happened on my probably the worst birthday of my life and it was just getting worse watching the game, but then when they won--everything was right with the world again.

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Unfortunately there a few of these too. I guess it comes with high expectations. The end of the championship run when we lost to the Spurs and everyone was Fisher and Kobe were crying. Getting demolished by the Pistons. Then soon after, there was this one day I was stuck in traffic listening to 570 and bombshell after bombshell kept coming in...Shaq leaving news, Phil exit meeting news, Buss being retarded news, Kobe FA news, GP and Mailman's future news...It wasn't fun. Van Exel being traded was tough for me too. Probably the two worst were Magic saying he had HIV and hearing Chick had passed away.

EDIT: The Payton Malone signing was a pretty good moment and so was the Kwame for Pau trade.


----------



## Plastic Man

Huh, I never saw this thread, might as well pop some here. I'm not really a fan like you guys, since I live in this God-forsaken place (or should I say a place where NBA games haven't been broadcasted regularly for the past 7 or 8 years), but I'm trying real hard . This year's been really great in terms of how many ballgames I saw (roughly 35, and about 10 of them live in the past weeks; compared to very little during some years) and it really makes me happy and eager to watch even more. Well, here it goes...

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
I was rooting for the Bulls when I first started to watch the NBA. Since I was 10 or 11 at the time, it was natural to cheer for the team that was winning and the national TV mostly broadcasted the games in which the better teams played. Well, it must've been the 97/98 season when I was watching a regular season game played at the Forum between the Bulls and the Lakers, where the Lakers pounded them pretty bad. I was impressed with Shaq before, but this game was love at first sight (j/k) with Bryant . I actually think I found the boxscore for that game (but I'm not 100% sure). [email protected] 1998

*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Stated above. 

*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe Bryant.

*Least favorite current Laker?*
I'm not really hating on anyone at the moment, since I think the roster is good . If I had to choose, I'd say Luke Walton. Oh and I personally dislike Sasha, but since he's hitting that 3, I won't say anything. 

*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
I remember I had a dislike for Travis Knight and George. I also didn't like Richmond, considering he was still a decent player before he joined the Lakers and just flat out sucked for them. Smush and Cook can also be added.

*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Well the logical choise here would be Magic or Kareem or something like that, but considering I only got to see them play via the classic games I got from the internet, I can't say they are my favourites. So I'll go with Shaq and Kobe. As much as I dislike Shaq now, I used to love the fat ******* and I'm not ashamed to admit it.

*Best all-time Laker?*
Kareem / Magic 

*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Phil.

*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Can't say.

*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
I know it was mostly my adolescent infatuation with flashy players that could do the between the legs dunk, but I remember I was really sorry that Rided didn't get more chances. He actually behaved the year he was with the Lakers if I remember correctly. Then it was pretty much over for him. One of the could've beens I guess. I'd also add Butler, because of the horrible deal that acquired Brown... I think he could've been something had the Lakers decided to keep him.

*Laker that got too many chances?*
Well, Kwame. I hope I won't be adding Walton here soon...

*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Garnett to Kobe dunk in the All Star game. Also his between the legs at the dunk contest. 3-peat, those legendary Portland and Sactown series, Shaq's 61 on his birthday and the was they were feeding him for it , when they signed Payton and Malone, 81 of course, 62 in three, Gasol signing, pretty much this whole season.

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Losing to the Spurs was tough, losing to Detroit was just ugly, I was in a "war-like" discussion on of the Slovenian forums for the whole series between 15 raging Detroit fans and me, the sole Lakers supporter; needless to say I was flamed for at least half of the next season. Shaq leaving and the whole feud with Kobe. The abysmal 04/05 season. Watching Brown play starting center and Parker starting point.

There, I know this probably doesn't mean as much considering where I come from and that I've been "cheering" for the Lakers and following/watching them play for 10 or something years, but I tried  and I try to spread the purple and gold in Slovenia .

peace


----------



## buduan

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
Sometime around 1980.
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
My grandfather and father were both Laker fans.
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Was Kwame. Now? None.
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Kwame Brown
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Magic Johnson. Nothing more exciting in the history of the game then when Magic caught a head of steam on a fast break with guys on the wings.
*Best all-time Laker?*
Kareem. GOAT period.
Favorite Laker coach of all-time?
Riles. Old school work them till they puke type coach.
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Rudy T. What a joke. His offense consisted of getting Kobe the ball and everybody getting out of the way.
Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)
Are you kidding me?
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Eddie Jones. Never should have moved him.
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Divac. Not a fan of punks whose entire defensive arsenal is to flop.
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
The Oop or Magics baby baby skyhook.
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
The day the Spurs shut down The Great Western Forum. I was unfortunately there. Crowd booing Kobe, chanting the departed Eddie Jones name. Sad day to be a Laker fan.


----------



## DaRizzle

Welcome to the Lakers board...have fun, you'll figure out who the crazies are soon enough


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

^^ :krazy:


----------



## DaRizzle

who me?!? never...:angel:


----------



## Eternal

DaRizzle said:


> Welcome to the Lakers board...have fun, you'll figure out who the crazies are soon enough


He's been here alot longer then you. :biggrin:


----------



## Mohamed17

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
1994.
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Uncle came over from the states who was a big Lakers fan. He got me into Basketball, before that I was (and still am) a soccer guy.
*Favorite current Laker?*
Andrew Bynum
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Now? Noone. Before? I guess you could say Kwame, but Smush got on my nerves, too.
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Kwame!
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Magic, for sure.
*Best all-time Laker?*
Kareem.
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Phil.
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Rudy T.
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Horry's shot vs Sacramento.
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
2004 NBA Finals. To nearly get swept with a hall-of-fame team was as shocking as it was disappointing. Team chemistry let us down in the end.


----------



## Eternal

Welcome to the forums Mohamed!


----------



## Darth Bryant

Been here a while, but never filled this out. I'm insanely bored, isolated, and drinking. 

*When did you become a Laker fan?*

It was around 1990 season. While everyone in school was starting to hop on the Jordan bandwagon, I found a growing interest and following in my fathers foot steps to root for Magic. Even though, they didn't win the finals, I still stuck with the Lakers and rooted for em ever since. (Seemed like most people around me, bailed for the Bulls around that time).

*Why did you become a Laker fan?*

It's in the family. Ever since I was born my father had been talking about the Lakers, and having Laker partys at the house. You grow to love the sport, when everyone else around you does to.


*Least favorite current Laker?*

Currently, my least favorite Laker is Luke Walton. 

*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*

Smush Parker. I have seen so many losers play for the Lakers over the years.. And he has to be by far the biggest loser. I will forever be haunted at the shot he bricked in the round one playoffs VS the Suns. 

*Favorite all-time Laker?*

Magic Johnson without any question in my mind. His attitude, and abilities never have been duplicated to me. His professionalism and class were just many facets that made up his amazing personality. 


*Best all-time Laker?*

Best all time Laker? While in my life time, theres been a lot of amazing Lakers. Kobe may go down as the best ever Laker, if he can get a few more rings.. But right now I'd probably give it to Kareem. 

*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*

Phil Jackson. Guy has a great sense of humor, and gets the rings.

*Least favorite coach of all-time?*

Rudy T was bad, but not here long enough to totally hate. Probably going to give it to Harris. That guy was a total douche bag.

*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*

Well, if Chick were alive and a little younger.. This wouldnt be a question... Sunderland sucked, glad he is gone. Myers is decent, even though he is disturbing looking. 

*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*

Caron Butler

*
Laker that got too many chances?*

Smush Parker and Rodman.

*Best moment as a Laker fan?*

There are far to many moments that are equally amazing for me to narrow it down to just one.


----------



## DaRizzle

Welcome drunk isolationist!!!


----------



## Basel

Welcome Mohamed...enjoy your stay...

CD...what were you drinking?


----------



## Darth Bryant

Basel57 said:


> Welcome Mohamed...enjoy your stay...
> 
> CD...what were you drinking?


At the time I was drinking beer.

Depending upon the mood. I like to drink a little Jägermeister, with red bull chaser. Then when I hit insanely drunk, I switch to beer. 

Sometimes I drink double screw drivers with stoli.

If I go out and on a budget I usually just order a couple Satan's pisses, (151, and Four dabs of Tabasco). Saves on money, and gets the job done fast. 

For beer, I am open minded. Don't really have a brand, even though I drink primarily MGD (Seems more popular out here in Houston, for some reason). 

What about you Basel, what's your poison? 

*Remember to please drink responsibly, CDRacingZX6R is not responsible for you drinking and looking like a moron when talking to girls, or getting arrested.*


----------



## SoCalfan21

I haven't been posting at all really the past year to year and a half...

What happened to everyone from when we sucked in 05? 

Cris, Basel, BH and Eternal are really the only ones I remember..what happened to the old regulars? haha or am I missing something?


----------



## The One

SoCalfan21 said:


> I haven't been posting at all really the past year to year and a half...
> 
> What happened to everyone from when we sucked in 05?
> 
> Cris, Basel, BH and Eternal are really the only ones I remember..what happened to the old regulars? haha or am I missing something?


 nope i'm still here too


----------



## Purple&Gold4Life

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
Well started watching games with my dad before I knew what I was watching...so almost my entire life? (Born 1988)
*
Why did you become a Laker fan?*

Dad
*Least favorite current Laker?*

Luke the Puke
*
Least favorite Laker of all-time?*

Karl Malone...Lakers made a deal with the devil and they got what they deserved

*Favorite all-time Laker?*

Magic...love watching the classic games


*Best all-time Laker?*

Kareem

*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*

Pat Riley...going old school

*Least favorite coach of all-time?*

Del Harris and his stupid bball tattoo
*
Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*

Insulting question, wont even answer

*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Laron Profit...but only because he got badly injured...That dude could ball
*
Laker that got too many chances?*
Deaven George...what a waste


*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
1A)Comeback in game 7 against POR
1B)Horry shot against the Kings (would be #1 but it wasnt an elimination game)


----------



## Basel

Welcome to the boards! :cheers:

Hope to see you active around here. Always room for more Lakers fans.


----------



## Shotgun

Re: All New Posters, post here first-- Laker survey
When did you become a Laker fan?
Guess mid-90s, we didn't have much Pro ball coverage before that.

Why did you become a Laker fan?
Magic and Showtime, later Kobe and Shaq.

Least favorite current Laker?

Luke Walton

Least favorite Laker of all-time?

It's a toss, Smush or Kwame

Favorite all-time Laker?

Kobe Bryant


Best all-time Laker?

Magic

Favorite Laker coach of all-time?

Phil Jackson

Least favorite coach of all-time?

Can't really say

Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)



Laker that didn't get enough chances?
Caron Butler

Laker that got too many chances?
Smush Parker/Kwame Brown


Best moment as a Laker fan?
Fisher's shot with 0.04 left to kill the Spurs


----------



## Basel

Welcome to the boards, Shotgun! Hope to see you stick around and discuss the Lakers with us! :cheers:


----------



## J.R._Rider

Hey guys. This seemed like fun, so I thought I'd give it a try... 


*When did you become a Laker fan?*
I can't really remember a time when I wasn't
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Because they were my families team. I still remember my mom, my brother, and I driving out to the Forum.
*Favorite current Laker?*
I'd have to say Trevor Ariza. He does all the little things that help them win games. Plus he's from UCLA. Josh Powell and his tattoos are in the running, as well. 
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Sasha Vujacic. I don't know why, he just pisses me off. 
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Doug Christie. **** that guy.
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
There have been so many great players to wear the purple and gold over the years... Sealy, Perkins, Rice, Rider, Jones, Campbell, Divac, Shaq... To say one is my favorite over all the others is hard. I'd have to say it's between Cedric Ceballos, and Nick Van Exel. Ced could do anything he wanted to. Score, rebound, defend. I still consider it a crime he was never given an All-Star nod. And Nick? What's there to be said about the man that hasn't been said already? He truly was one of the best point guards in the game at the time, and his style was genuinely unique. Had he been on the team longer, it would've been Mr. Rider. 
*Best all-time Laker?*
Can't deny Mr. West.
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
How can it not be Phil?
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
A toss up between Del and Kurt. Del put shackles on the team's most talented players, and Kurt let the inmates run the asylum. 
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
My immediate reaction here is to say Nick. Yeah, he was an All-Star with the Lakers, but I can't help but feel like had he been with the team when Phil took over the coaching reigns, he could have been a huge part of those championship runs. J.R. comes to mind as well. I love J.R., and while he continued to screw up in L.A., when he did play and he was focused, he was an excellent compliment to Kobe and Shaq. 
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Lamar Odom. Don't get me wrong, Lamar is one of my favorite players in the game today, and yeah, the Lakers avoided trading him away for guys like Jermaine and Kidd, but I still feel like if they traded him for a more physically intense player, the Lakers would all but ensure a championship. 
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
The beginning of a new era: Kobe's alley oop to Shaq.
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Three moments:
1) When Ced broke his leg, and was subsequently unceremoniously traded.
2) Nick Van Exel being run out of town by a lame duck coach.
3) Being swept by the Spurs in 1999.


----------



## Basel

Always good to see another Lakers fan on the boards. Hope you stick around and post with the rest of us. :cheers:


----------



## mamba 24

When did you become a Laker fan?
1991
Why did you become a Laker fan?
Dad was a Laker fan...was watching with him..everyone else were Bulls fan..we where a Laker house hold 

Least favorite current Laker?
Lamar Odom
Least favorite Laker of all-time?
Kwame Brown and Elden Campbell
Favorite all-time Laker?
Kobe Bryant Magic Johnson
Best all-time Laker?
Kobe Bryant
Favorite Laker coach of all-time?
Phil, the zen master
Least favorite coach of all-time?
Del Harris
Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)
Chick! He was the best!
Laker that didn't get enough chances?
Glen Rice
Laker that got too many chances?
Rodman
Best moment as a Laker fan?
Robert Horry conect a 3 to the victory against Sac. 2002 WCF
Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?
Getting swept by Utah twice!


----------



## Kamen Rider Decade

Jemel Irief said:


> How about answering the Q's in *bold* so that we can get to know each other.
> 
> *When did you become a Laker fan?*
> October of 1992, I was 12.
> *Why did you become a Laker fan?*
> Magic was making his FIRST comeback from HIV and everyone was making a big deal about it. I watched the preseason games he played in and soon I began to watch games even after he re-retired. I went to my local library and got a couple of Laker history books and read up on Mikan, Baylor, West, Wilt, Kareem and Magic. Soon I became hooked to Vlade, Sedale and the rest of the Lakers.
> *Favorite current Laker?*
> Robert Horry. When he first got here he could run, block shots and dunk. Now I just love watching him shoot his 3 pointers that seem to take minutes to reach the rim. He never stops moving on offense either, always cutting. Whatever the Lakers need he brings.
> *Least favorite current Laker?*
> Mark Madsen. Stop missing lay-ups and try dunking.
> *Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
> Greg Foster. I hated Kupchak for bringing throat slash in. That would be like signing Pippen after his contract is up.
> *Favorite all-time Laker?*
> Nick Van Exel. I just liked the passion he showed on the court. His lower the roof gestures on the road, his uppercuts after nailing a 3 at home. I really wish Kobe would be more cocky and start doing stuff like this. Nick was a fearless player.
> *Best all-time Laker?*
> Has to be Jerry West for his contributions as player, coach and GM.
> Favorite Laker coach of all-time?
> Phil. I love how smug he is. It's nice having a coach that can talk trash to other teams.
> *Least favorite coach of all-time?*
> Del Harris. Almost ruined the Lakers. If Phil didn't come along Shaq would probably would of opted out of his contract after 2000.
> Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)
> Chick, no question about it.
> *Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
> Nick and JR Rider.
> *Laker that got too many chances?*
> Foster and Rodman.
> *Best moment as a Laker fan?*
> Kobe's alleyoop to Shaq against the Blazers. That's when it sunk in that the Lakers will win a title.
> *Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
> Day Nick was traded for Lue and Battie.


Hate Kobe since 2001
Hate T-mac since 2003
Hate James since 2006

Penny and Vince Fan


----------



## Basel

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## jmaquaes

Jamel Irief said:


> How about answering the Q's in *bold* so that we can get to know each other.
> 
> *When did you become a Laker fan?*
> First with Magic, then since Gasol is in the team.
> *Why did you become a Laker fan?*
> Magic play was beautifull. When he left I did not follow the lackers anymre. I am a knicks fan. Then Gasol joined the Lakers... and since the Knicks are **** I follow the Knicks and all the teams where spanish players are in the roster (4 teams)
> *Favorite current Laker?*
> Guess who?
> *Least favorite current Laker?*
> Byron Scott
> *Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
> Byron Scott
> *Favorite all-time Laker?*
> Magic
> *Best all-time Laker?*
> Magic
> *Least favorite coach of all-time?*
> N/A
> *Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
> N/A
> *Laker that got too many chances?*
> Rodman
> *Best moment as a Laker fan?*
> When the Lakers won that first game years back in the finals against Jordan.
> *Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
> Magic retires


----------



## HOFer

When did you become a Laker fan?
*I always remember cheering for the Lakers as a kid with my family, but I really didn't start grasping basketball til the 1993 season, 10 years old. Nick Van Exel is what got me hooked to basketball.
*
Why did you become a Laker fan?
*I guess I was a Laker fan by default being born and raised in LA, but I didn't start being a die hard til after the Magic era. Nick Van Exel and Eddie Jones are some of my best 90s NBA moments.*

Favorite current Laker?
*Tough to choose, so many too pick from but I'll say Pau Gasol. Best BBall IQ on the team IMO, beautiful post game, can finish with both hands, was the piece that put us over the top, and is a blessing sent from Spain.*

Least favorite current Laker?
*Sasha. Has no use on the offensive side of the ball. He's paid to hit a 3 and play D which he doesn't do well. Fouls like crazy but always claims he doesnt.*

Least favorite Laker of all-time?
*Kwame Brown. One of the clumsiest players ever in the league, was not taught the game well and never wanted to learn it. I haven't kept up with him in Detroit, but the time he spent here was pathetic. *

Favorite all-time Laker?
*Nick Van Exel. Nick was just one of the smoothest players I've ever seen. His "swag" wasn't forced and his all around skills on the court were awesome. The way the older heads on this site view Magic, or the way the younger posters view Kobe is the way that I viewed Van Exel growing up. No way does he come close to those 2 all time, but he did things that I've never seen done before and is what got me hooked to bball and the Lakers.*

Best all-time Laker?
*Magic and Jerry West. Kobe has a chance to move up this list with 4-6 more years of basketball left in his career.*

Favorite Laker coach of all-time?
*Phil. How often do you ever see Phil lose his cool? There's a reason why he has 11 rings, the man is simply the best at what he does and it's been proven year after year after year.*

Least favorite coach of all-time?
*Del Harris. This guy had a loaded squad and kept on getting swept in the playoffs all the time. I mean seriously those squads he had were loaded!! Never had another NBA head coaching gig after his flop with the Lakers.*

Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)
*LOL @ this question*

Laker that didn't get enough chances?
*Caron Butler*

Laker that got too many chances?
*Devean George*

Best moment as a Laker fan?
*Game 4 2000 NBA Finals. It clinched the LA long title drought and was Kobe's coming out party to superstar level. He was an all star before that. But the way he came out the end of that game and took over was really amazing to see coming from a young ball player. He showed the Superstar flash that night*

Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?
*I'll say Game 5 of the 2003 Semi Finals against the Spurs. That year should've been ours to 4peat and separate the Kobe/Shaq Dynasty from all others. I remember the Lakers stormed back from being down 0-2 to tie it up 2-2 and were trailing by 17 or something in game 5. They make a miraculous comeback and setup Horry for the game winning 3. He had it right there in his sights and it rimmed out. Then game 6 they absolutely demolished us at home. Seeing Fish/Kobe tear up was just so *


----------



## Basel

Welcome to the boards! :cheers:


----------



## HOFer

Thanks, I've been on this site since 2003 under "HallofFamer" just lost the password to that account. So it's more like Welcome Back.


----------



## Basel

Oh...if you want, we could get that account back for you. Your call.


----------



## 1on1withTheGreatOne24

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
1998 when I was 11
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Liked Kobe Bryant. Was young and exciting 
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe*
Least favorite current Laker?*
pffft they're all amazing
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Mark Madsen
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Jerry West or Kobe. Wore number 44 in high score cause of Jerry/Pistol Pete
*Best all-time Laker?*
Magic Johnson*
Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Phil Jackson
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Del Harris. 
*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
Chick*
Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Adam Morrison , put him in and watch him dominate
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Madsen
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Kobe's 1st ring by himself. Suck it haters
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
When Kobe got in all that trouble =/


----------



## Cris

Welcome to the site


----------



## Basel

Welcome to the boards. :cheers:


----------



## 1on1withTheGreatOne24

Cris said:


> Welcome to the site





Basel said:


> Welcome to the boards. :cheers:



TYTY =)


----------



## BeeGee

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
Unofficially, I was born one. Officially, in 1979.
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Most of my family were Laker fans. I started watching them at an early age and Chick Hearns made every game exciting.
*Favorite current Laker?*
Derek Fisher.
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Farmar. Thank goodness he just used his ears to fly to New Jersey.
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
J.R. Rider. In honor of J.R. I'll comment on this too late, after the thread's been closed.
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Magic. The first time I met him, he told me that he appreciated the fact that I just wanted a handshake and a few words rather than an autograph. Then he took a picture with my son and gave him an autographed T-shirt. 
*Best all-time Laker?*
Magic. He was Muhummad Ali in a basketball uniform. 
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Philly J. He walked right past Red Auerbach, AS A LAKER. 
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Dunleavy
S*underland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
Are you serious. I still don't like Sunderland, and Stu is still hard to listen to for an entire game.
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Van Slick
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Rider
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
"Bryant... to Shaq!!!" That play launched a dynasty.
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Magic's HIV announcement. Still hurts to think about or see.


----------



## e-monk

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
a long long time ago - think short shorts and guys with nick-names like Happy and Stumpy
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
born and bred, baby
*Favorite current Laker?*
Pau (although Ron-ron is making a bid on just the crazy factor)
*Least favorite current Laker?*
I dont really hate any of them but change the topic to most frustrating and I'd say Lamar
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Nick Van Exel maybe - not just for the whole Cancun episode but start there - being a quitter when you're supposed to be the team leader doesnt exactly sit well
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Magic
*Best all-time Laker?*
Magic
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Riles - could be Phil but it's too frustrating to watch when the other team is going on a 14-0 run and one of his assistants has to elbow him in the side so he'll wake up - plus his sub patterns are sometimes a little oblique (to put it nicely)- cant argue with his success though
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Pfund? I mean wtf?
*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
this isnt a real question - one was the heart of the franchise and the voice I grew up listening to. we in LA have had the great good fortune to have two of the maybe top 5 announcers in all of sports covering our teams for the last 50 years
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Magic - he had at least three more prime time years left in him
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Kobe against the Jazz in his rookie year, then again all the rest of those wusses had given up
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
.04 maybe, Horry off Vlade's tip? Baby sky-hook? so many good ones
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
November 7, 1991


----------



## Basel

Welcome to the boards! :cheers:


----------



## Ron

e-monk said:


> *When did you become a Laker fan?*
> a long long time ago - think short shorts and guys with nick-names like Happy and Stumpy
> *Why did you become a Laker fan?*
> born and bred, baby
> *Favorite current Laker?*
> Pau (although Ron-ron is making a bid on just the crazy factor)
> *Least favorite current Laker?*
> I dont really hate any of them but change the topic to most frustrating and I'd say Lamar
> *Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
> Nick Van Exel maybe - not just for the whole Cancun episode but start there - being a quitter when you're supposed to be the team leader doesnt exactly sit well
> *Favorite all-time Laker?*
> Magic
> *Best all-time Laker?*
> Magic
> *Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
> Riles - could be Phil but it's too frustrating to watch when the other team is going on a 14-0 run and one of his assistants has to elbow him in the side so he'll wake up - plus his sub patterns are sometimes a little oblique (to put it nicely)- cant argue with his success though
> *Least favorite coach of all-time?*
> Pfund? I mean wtf?
> *Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
> this isnt a real question - one was the heart of the franchise and the voice I grew up listening to. we in LA have had the great good fortune to have two of the maybe top 5 announcers in all of sports covering our teams for the last 50 years
> *Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
> Magic - he had at least three more prime time years left in him
> *Laker that got too many chances?*
> Kobe against the Jazz in his rookie year, then again all the rest of those wusses had given up
> *Best moment as a Laker fan?*
> .04 maybe, Horry off Vlade's tip? Baby sky-hook? so many good ones
> *Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
> November 7, 1991


What an awesome post...loved every response!

I am 52 myself and have been watching the Lakers even before Happy and Stumpy, lol. First basketball game I ever watched was a title game between Philadelphia and San Francisco and watching Wilt attempt free throws...first game I ever went to was the Lakers against San Francisco in the spring of 1968, pre-Wilt...stars West, Clark, Baylor, Imhoff, etc.

I love to repeat this story: that playoff game was in the Fabulous Forum, capacity 16,505. There were 11,000 in attendance, meaning over 5,000 empty seats.

Yeah, 5,000 empty seats for a Laker playoff game. Hard to imagine, eh?

Welcome to the boards, and keep us old Laker fans company.


----------



## e-monk

thanks, happy to be on board


----------



## CosaNostra

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
I've always been a Laker fan, since I was born.

*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
I'm a Southern Californian, and it's in my blood

*Favorite current Laker?*
I like Kobe, Bynum and Ron Artest a lot.

*Least favorite current Laker?*
Luke Walton. What a waste of space and $30 million.

*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Probably Smush Parker, Kwame Brown or JR Rider

*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Magic, Eddie Jones or Kobe

*Best all-time Laker?*
Magic

*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Phil Jackson no question

*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
Chick for both questions but they're both great

*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
I want to say Caron Butler but he turned into Pau, so it turned out alright. I liked what e-monk said about Magic.

*Laker that got too many chances?*
Luke Walton and Devean George

*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
0.4 or Kobe to Shaq in the WCF

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
When the Kobe-Shaq combo was broken up, or the 2004 NBA Finals.


----------



## DCM

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
1999 (Followed Bryant trade to Lakers and his draft in 1996 but got latched on in 99'.).
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
Following Bryant from his draft to his first championship in 2000, we (fellow bballers from school team), thought he was astounding and we wanted to watch him progress over the years.).
*Favorite current Laker?*
Gotta be #24, former #8 
*Least favorite current Laker?*
I lost all respect for Fisher after looking at the Heat. C'mon man..... (Silly but I'm nuts so forgive me.).
*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Rodman. Crazy mofo.
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Current Kobe. Cannot compare past tbh.
*Best all-time Laker?*
Reading up and seeing the past videos and what not, props to Mr. Magic for sure.
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
I only saw three coaches during my time, and it has to be Phil. Over the years I've come to learn more of the past, and I have to give huge props to West and Riley. Like, damn 
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
I don't hate or dislike any of the three coaches. It is what it is.
*Sunderland or Chick? (not which one is/was better, which one would you rather have now and in the future)*
Cannot really compare the two tbh :[
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Caron Butler. It is what it is, no complaints in the end.
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Luke Walton, like, give me a break.
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Kobe to Artest for three, game seven 2009 Finals. Huge dagger imo.
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Loss to Celts in 08.. man.. 08


----------



## Basel

Nice to see you on here, too, DCM. :cheers:


----------



## Noyze

Gonna make mine kinda quick.

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
Oh, in the early 90's.

*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
My Dad was a huge Magic fan, played games all the time so I had no choice.

*Favorite current Laker?*
Fisher, I love what he represents. 

*Least favorite current Laker?*
Sasha Vujacic, he's more emotional then my girl. It's gonna burn us one day (Thanks for the free throws though).

*Least favorite Laker of all-time?*
Kwame Brown and Elden Campbell. Velcro couldn't save their hands.

*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Since picking a star is too obvious I'm gonna go with Van Exel because his free throws were classic.

*Best all-time Laker?*
Kobe, impact Magic, impact on Laker organization Jerry West

*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Del Harris didn't know how to communicate with star players. Was like watching the local high school coach get bumped to a head coaching job in the NBA.


*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Kobe to Shaq 2000. Was at a friends house with 7 other players from my highschool basketball team. It was nuts, such a high lvl of joy. We all thought we were gonna lose that game but it was like god put is hand around the rim when a Blazer shot it.

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
The 2005 season and Brian Cook getting minutes.


Peace.


----------



## Basel

Welcome to the boards! :cheers:


----------



## Noyze

e-monk said:


> *Laker that got too many chances?*
> Kobe against the Jazz in his rookie year, then again all the rest of those wusses had given up


Holding my side right now.


----------



## Free A-Mo

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
1996 , I was 9
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
I got a Kobe Bryant rookie card when I was 9. For whatever reason I liked him and have been a fan ever since.
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe , duh
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Joe Smith. F YOU GIVE ME SASHA BACK
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Kobe .......... and Adam Morrison
*Best all-time Laker?*
I still lean towards Magic , but when it's said and done Kobe
*Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Phil Jackson
*Least favorite coach of all-time?*
Del Harris. 
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
A-Mo
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Kwame Brown , him just being on the roster was giving him too many chances
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
beating Boston , Fisher's shot vs the Spurs ,Kobe's MVP , Kobe scoring 81
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
never had one


----------



## Basel

Welcome to the boards. :cheers:


----------



## MambaTime

*When did you become a Laker fan?*
I've been a Laker fan since I was born. My family has season tickets, so I grew up going to the Great Western Forum.
*Why did you become a Laker fan?*
I was born into a family bleeding the purple and gold.
*Favorite current Laker?*
Kobe Bryant.
*Least favorite current Laker?*
Luke Walton.
*Favorite all-time Laker?*
Kobe Bryant.
*Best all-time Laker?*
Magic Johnson.*
Favorite Laker coach of all-time?*
Phil Jackson*
Least favorite coach of all-time?*
N/A
*Laker that didn't get enough chances?*
Caron Butler. I think he could have been a good compliment to Kobe throughout the years if he stayed.
*Laker that got too many chances?*
Smush Parker and Kwame Brown.
*Best moment as a Laker fan?*
Kobe's lob to Shaq (2000 WCF, Game 7)
*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan?*
Lakers blowing a 24-point lead to Boston in Game 4 at home in the 2008 NBA Finals.


----------



## Basel

Welcome to the boards. :cheers:


----------



## Cajon

*When did you become a Laker fan*?
_Sometime during Shaq's first few years as Laker_.

*Why did you become a Laker fan*?
_Although MJ's the reason I got into basketball, Shaq's the reason why I became a Laker fan and not a Bull fan_.

*Favorite current Laker*?
_Kobe Bean Bryant_.

*Least favorite current Laker*?
_None as of the moment as I'm willing to give Blake another chance_.

*Least favorite Laker of all-time*?
_William Henry "Smush" Parker. Arguably the worst Laker to be a starter ever_.

*Favorite all-time Laker*?
_Used to be Shaq but it's now Kobe Bean Bryant_.

*Best all-time Laker*?
_Earvin Johnson Jr_.

*Favorite Laker coach of all-time*?
_Philip Douglas Jackson_.

*Least favorite coach of all-time*?
_Delmer William Harris_.

*Sunderland or Chick*?
_Francis Dayle Hearn_.

*Laker that didn't get enough chances*?
_Andrew Goudelock_.

*Laker that got too many chances*?
_Err... Foster_?

*Best moment as a Laker fan*?
_Kobe's 4th title_.

*Least favorite moment as a Laker fan*?
_Losing the '08 finals against the Celtics_.


----------



## Basel

Welcome to the boards. :cheers:


----------



## Cajon

Gracias!


----------

